# Another newbie pic



## Pete Jasinski

This little beauty showed up for the first time today. Has anyone else seen this color combination? S/he is a light cream and white with the most beautiful eye color I've ever seen on a pidgie. I took about 2 dozen pics of this lovely little pidge.


----------



## upcd

*Nice*

Beautiful kahki bar.


----------



## Skyeking

Actually they are both beautiful, as they compliment each other.  

The ****er scotch bird is lovely by itself too!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Both birds are gorgeous. Never saw one like the beige pigeon. Beautiful markings.

I imagine those pigeons look so well because you feed them.


----------



## christina11

Wow that pigeon is so pretty what great colour like a peach brown kinda lol.

Great pics those pigeons and other birds that you feed all look so happy.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pete,

Just wanted to say that I've really enjoyed the pictures you've been posting lately.....thanks!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you all! I've gone a little crazy with the camera lately, I could keep the board in pics for next few years 
As you know today Lin, we had some nasty weather pass through. When the flock came in to eat today the pretty pidgie showed up with her friends looking pretty wet and unhappy. I feel so bad for these ferals, they're so hungry they'll stand there in a downpour just to get their fill of seeds


----------



## Garye

It's even worse in the winter time. Oh how they look so desperate then. I've had them fly after my car because they're so hungry. They recognize me that well. I try not to go overboard with the food. I give them a certain amount each day and that's it. The flock has remained about the same amount of birds maybe because of that. 

We've had lots of rain lately and they were out there in that drenching rain looking for food and then they would spot me and follow my car to get something. I can't ever pass up Garye. I love that bird. She, Sue and Bronson usually always show up and I miss them when they don't. But usually within a few days or so, they reappear. Like Garye hadn't shown up for the last 3 days and then she showed up today.

I always miss the favorites and wonder about them when I don't see them.

Your bird reminds me of the redhead that used to hang out with my flock. Now it's gone. Had similar coloring, only a little darker. Called her Henrietta. Maybe one day I'll see her again, I hope.


----------



## mr squeaks

Isn't that eye color called "bulls eye" by some of our members???


----------



## Pete Jasinski

mr squeaks said:


> Isn't that eye color called "bulls eye" by some of our members???


I think I remember reading that somewhere before.


----------



## TerriB

I've heard bull's-eye used to refer to an all dark eye in the Old German Owls.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Garye said:


> It's even worse in the winter time. Oh how they look so desperate then. I've had them fly after my car because they're so hungry. They recognize me that well. I try not to go overboard with the food. I give them a certain amount each day and that's it. The flock has remained about the same amount of birds maybe because of that.
> 
> We've had lots of rain lately and they were out there in that drenching rain looking for food and then they would spot me and follow my car to get something. I can't ever pass up Garye. I love that bird. She, Sue and Bronson usually always show up and I miss them when they don't. But usually within a few days or so, they reappear. Like Garye hadn't shown up for the last 3 days and then she showed up today.
> 
> I always miss the favorites and wonder about them when I don't see them.
> 
> Your bird reminds me of the redhead that used to hang out with my flock. Now it's gone. Had similar coloring, only a little darker. Called her Henrietta. Maybe one day I'll see her again, I hope.


I try and put out the same amount of seed out every day but my flock seems to grow, I guess they put out the word and everyone shows up for the free meal.
I miss my regulars when they don't show up, I begin to worry somthing might have happened, the baby I saw the other day hasn't been back in some time so now I'm upset.
I hope you and Henreitta bump into eachother again, nothing beats a reunion with a loved one.


----------



## Feather

Hi Pete,

Nice pictures of your flock. It is sad to think that any being may be going hungry. Nice to know that your keeping N.N.J birds full. How about that little parrolett. I saw them for the first time a few years ago, until then I didn't even know the little darlings existed. Actually they had me in awe. I saw them at a pet expo. I stayed with the breeder quite awhile because I had never seen them before.

If it is not to much trouble Pete, would you post a picture of yours? How are they as pets? Anything like the big parrots? When I saw them, they looked a little fiesty. 

That is a pretty pigeon. I hope she knows where she can get fed now. I know that you will be watching for her.

Garye, I can see how you would look for your regulars, and worry for them if they don't show. We have a couple of feral flocks around here, and ever so often, one or two will move in. At first they will just spend the day, and fly off at dusk, but after awhile they just stay.

Enjoy what is left of the evening,
Feather


----------



## stach_n_flash

wow i would catch her and keep her  j/k

sure is pretty


----------



## Garye

Are these pigeons being fed in your yard? I wish I could feed my flock near my place but I know I'd get killed for doing so. I so enjoy watching them eat.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Garye said:


> Are these pigeons being fed in your yard? I wish I could feed my flock near my place but I know I'd get killed for doing so. I so enjoy watching them eat.


These guys and gals come visit me everyday in my yard. They have two levels of food, one on the ground and one on a nice flat roof. If my flock keeps getting any bigger I might have to stop for a while or my neighbors will threaten to call the police again


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Somewhere in this group of pidgie pics is hidden a pic of Hali the Parrolett for Feather. She's quite feisty to say the least, she thinks a Macaw. She'll go after anyone or anything that gets in her way! Parroletts make great companions, they're super cuddly and loving..BUT, they can have a mean streak a mile wide when angered I've added a few more pics of new additions to my flock including a lovely pidge with feathered legs and a pink beak and cere.


----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## TAWhatley

Beautiful photos and beautiful birds, Pete .. thanks for the pics!

Terry


----------



## Feather

Hi Pete,

Wow! I see Hali on her white steed. What a charming little bird. She sure is a beautiful color, and she looks like she may have a little attitude. How long have you had her?

The feral flock sure looks well taken care of. There are so many assorted colors. They look tame. The feral flocks that live around here are all pretty much the same color. 

Thanks Pete,

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, great pictures. You can tell you take very good care of your flock because they all look really good. 

Honestly, I may have to stop looking at pics members post because I want every bird I see....... like Hali. What a cutie.


----------



## mr squeaks

WAY TO GO, PETE! ALWAYS LOVE YOUR PICS!

KEEP 'EM COMIN'! Maggie will just have to "grin and bear it."


----------



## Garye

Hey! It looks like you have a "Shelley". I mean the white one looks like a pigeon here I named Shelley.

Here's a pic of what I mean - my Shelley along with Ryan (the dark one).

Can I come up with great names or what?!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Garye said:


> Hey! It looks like you have a "Shelley". I mean the white one looks like a pigeon here I named Shelley.
> 
> Here's a pic of what I mean - my Shelley along with Ryan (the dark one).
> 
> Can I come up with great names or what?!


 HEY! You stole my pidgie Your Shelley could be my pidgies twin, it's amazing how they look identical. I don't like naming my flock because as much as I love them if I get too attached (who am I kidding, I already am) It'll hurt even more if one doesn't come back or worse.



mr squeaks said:


> WAY TO GO, PETE! ALWAYS LOVE YOUR PICS!
> 
> KEEP 'EM COMIN'! Maggie will just have to "grin and bear it."


Sorry Maggie, I must agree.. the pics will continue  



feather said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Wow! I see Hali on her white steed. What a charming little bird. She sure is a beautiful color, and she looks like she may have a little attitude. How long have you had her?
> 
> The feral flock sure looks well taken care of. There are so many assorted colors. They look tame. The feral flocks that live around here are all pretty much the same color.
> 
> Thanks Pete,
> 
> Feather


I've had Hali since she was 6 months old so she's going on 6 1/2 years with us. She's my lil angel, Her and my Nanday Conure line up for kisses when I get home from work. I couldn't ask for better fids. I get a different colored pidge almost every day, I always amazed. Unfortunately this flock isn't really tame, they keep a good distance from me. My flock which I had to move is super friendly and would get within inches from me and completely surround me.



TAWhatley said:


> Beautiful photos and beautiful birds, Pete .. thanks for the pics!
> 
> Terry


Thank you Terry, I just hope I don't overdose everyone on my pics.


----------



## Feather

Pete,

I forgot to mention how much I like the first picture of the pigeons. It looks almost like a 3-D picture. We all enjoy these, keep posting them. Don't forget to bless us with Hali from time to time.


Garye, I bet your Shelley is just a really good flyer.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thanks Feather! I'll gladly send you Hali right now! She's being very unruly right now She loves to sit on my shirt and preen my beard but gets too carried away and likes to pluck out hairs and nip my chin...OUCHHHHHH! What a little blue booger she is. My battery died while taking pics of the Canadian Geese babies at the lake today so I wasn't able to get any pidgie pics today I know this is the wrong area but I'll throw up a pic anyway


----------



## Garye

Well I name them anyways simply because if I find one of them dead, they'll at least be buried with a name. And even if I didn't name them, I'd still get attached to them. But you've got quite a lovely flock, Pete. I'm glad you're able to feed them at home.

I don't know if Shelley's a real good flyer or not but she sure is BIG. She could probably hold her own in a fight. I just like her coloring; it's different, unique. I was surprised to see Pete had a "Shelley" where he lived.

It just goes to show, pigeons are the same everywhere!  

Or either that, the same ones can magically appear in different states in seconds getting fed by various pigeon lovers.


----------



## TerriB

What beautiful goslings! Those babies look very healthy and well fed. I know the parents are very protective, so I gather you must have a good telephoto lens.


----------



## Feather

Oh My God! These are adorable!

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

The pic of the geese was taken from the saftey of my truck with a telephoto lens The last time I got too close I was chased off by a pair of hissing parents. Here are a few more pics, 4 from yesterday and one from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I can't forget about this spooky guy lurking about


----------



## TerriB

Pete Jasinski said:


> I can't forget about this spooky guy lurking about...


AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That photo popped us as I was typing a reply. Scarey!!!  Wait a minute, isn't that a buzzard? Do they prey on pigeons?!?!

The airborne photo reminds me of a ballet - beautiful! Although those trees look like they could hide a hawk!!! :O

On the picture where the one bird has raised wings, can you tell if it is landing or taking off?


----------



## Pete Jasinski

From what I understand buzzards are scavengers and only feed on dead animals, not our lovely live pidgies..phewwww 
The pidgie with the raised wings was landing, I'll have to put a few more pics I have or some landings. 
I'm very lucky as I rarely have hawks in my area so my tree line is relatively safe. I haven't been visited by a hawk in some time, we had one move into the are but it was very jumpy and every time I would get within 50 ft it would take flight and disappear for a day or so. He took the hint after I chased him off a few times and never returned. All my pics went bye bye, I just increased my bandwith by 100% so I'll be adding more shots then ever.


----------



## Feather

Pete, None of your pictures are on my computer! None! Not Hali, 3-D pigeons, baby geese, nothing!


What is wrong with my computer?

Feather


----------



## Feather

Sorry, I didn't read your post!

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> Pete, None of your pictures are on my computer! None! Not Hali, 3-D pigeons, baby geese, nothing!
> 
> 
> What is wrong with my computer?
> 
> Feather


It's going to take a little while for everything to get back to normal so the pics return, I exceeded my bandwidth so everything shut down temporarily.


----------



## Feather

Thats o.k. Pete! You know what they say about good things.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Must have fixed everything, Pete...I saw ALL the pictures!

Remarkable clear shots! Good eye!  

Loved the enlarged Avatar...

Ole Turkey Buzzard is something else. Where did you see him (her?)...


----------



## Maggie-NC

An adult vulture is really spooky looking but their babies are about the cutest little balls of fur I've ever seen. 

Pete, I can look at the vulture and not want one.  

I loved the pic of the pigeons flying. Thank you for more great pictures.


----------



## Feather

Pete, (Wizzard of Photographs)

What beautiful pictures! What kind of camera are you using? That poor Buzard he does look spooky and evil. But leave it to Maggie to bring out the beauty in all creatures. You are so right Maggie! Their babies are straight from God.

Thank you so much for sharing your talent Pete. How did you get that picture of that buzard? The pigeons in flight are wonderful.

This is like having National Geographic right here on P.T..

Thanks again Pete,

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley

All the photos are wonderful, Pete, but the pigeons in flight are just beautiful!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Pete, just to let you know that I've "borrowed" your great buzzard, now known as "El Perfumo" (a.k.a. Stinky). He's gonna be a BIG surprise for Pidgey in Alice's Popeye thread in the "sick pigeon" forum. I think he's magnificent!  

TERRIFIC CLEAR PICTURES! You should contact National Geographic! We sure have some great photographers on PT-Life!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*Thank you all so much*

Thank you all so much I just love taking pics! I have 2 digital cameras I use, I keep a Fujifilm 3800 3.2 mega pixel in my truck for those emergency pics. My main camera is a Sony Mavica CD400 4 mega pixel with a telephoto lens for those cute babies with grumpy parents. Mr. Buzzard was taken with my GF's camera, the best of all a Panasonic Lumix 8 mega pix with 12X zoom. I love that camera it takes great shots. 
I ran into the buzzard having lunch roadside, he was not happy with my disturbing his meal and took flight to the nearest tree with me right behind. I have a few more pics I'll mix in when least expected.
Feel free to use any pics you'd like, I'm just glad you enjoy them.


----------



## Victor

Pete, the pictures of the pigeons are so clear and crisp, in fact it made me want to just touch the screen, they were so real looking! Now, the mean looking vulture makes me want to read and do research on that specie of bird, and will do when my time permits. I have read about hawks, sparrows, and recently on starlings, as they have all been part of my life in recent months. I am glad the vulture does not prey on our wonderful pigeons.


----------



## Feather

You know the more I look at him (The Vulture or Buzzard) the cuter he gets.

When I first saw him I thought he was scarey, but now he is kinda cute in a scavenger sort of way.

"Thats what friends are for" Remember the Jungle Book?

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

Having babysat a pair of baby vultures for my rehabber friend I can tell you that they are delightful birds. The babies are soooooooo big! It was almost like holding a small dog. But they respond to you much the same as a baby pigeon, wanting affection and FOOD. Mealtimes was great fun  . My friend had containers already prepared with chopped mice (everything - tail, feet, etc) so it was easy to pop pieces into them. Best as I remember I also fed them chopped gizzards and livers. They make funny baby noises too.

I really loved taking care of them.


----------



## mr squeaks

I never thought "El Perfumo" (my name for him) was scary. All I could think of, when I saw the picture, was Pidgey's story of his friends who decided to take a baby home in a box in their car. To put it mildly, the bird "smelled!" I laughed so hard, I was in tears! When I saw the picture, that post came back to mind and, once again, I was ROFLMAO !


----------



## Feather

Shy Shi, 

You know that you would take one look at El Perfumo and run behind that door again.

Pete,

I think you have us spoiled. As soon as I log on, I check for more pictures.

Maggie,

Are Vulture babies that big? Bless their little hearts! Maggie I know he has your heart covered already.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Feather, yes, the babies are really big. They're a big armful.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*here we go again....*

Unfortunately this might be my last batch of new pics for a while 
I was ambushed by my neighbors as I left my car this afternoon, the argument was the usual! Stop feeding the pigeons of we call the police 
I of course ignored them and commented I'm doing nothing illegal and I wouldn't stop. I'm going to have to feed them in a less conspicuous manner now. I'll never stop, but I'll make it look as I did.
The 6th pic I find funny, it's on the wall of my favorites restaurant's mens room wall. It isn't vulgar but it does show some tinkling but nothing is shown but A PIDGIE! As usual if it offends anyone I'll gladly remove it.


----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## Pete Jasinski

Here's Glind and the tinkle pidgie..


----------



## Victor

That is so bad that you are having people problems Pete. I regret that you have to go through this with ignorant humans. Your pictures are beautiful, and well, the last one caught me by surprise , but when I saw the pigeon on the boy's head, well...it's all good Pete.


----------



## Feather

Hi Pete, 

I'm sorry that you are having problems with your neighbors. Don't they know that we depend on you for the ARTS.

Thats O.K. Pete, Every picture that you post is special. You really do spoil us. You have to live next to these people, so do what it is that you need to do. Thank you for this last edition. The birds in flight are beautiful.
They were worth waiting up for.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

hi Pete,

Your pictures of the pigeons are once again, such great quality and beautiful.

I'm sorry to hear about the neighbors. Unfortunately in a situation like that I'm sure you have to make some concessions for the welfare and safety of our feral flock. Too many complaints usually results in our ferals suffering the consequences.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, did you remove the pictures? Don't see them - shoot!


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Pete, did you remove the pictures? Don't see them - shoot!


I saw them earlier this AM but now just see "little red boxes with an x"


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Pete, did you remove the pictures? Don't see them - shoot!



DITTO...guess somebody didn't like 'em! 

Moral of the story, Pete...SNEAK!! Become "DA SHADOW!!"


----------



## Victor

They were there just a few minutes ago. I am hoping our new printer arrives today, as I was hoping to make some copies. I have never seen pigeons in a tree. Maybe he had some computer problems? They were all very nice.


----------



## Victor

Ohhhh. ...the're back!!!!!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Sorry all, I'm having problems with my image hosting. I've upgraded my service but some some reason my bandwidth keeps running out and the pictures shut down until the hour is up and the cycle starts all over again. 
I have no thoughts of abandoning my flock and stop their feeding! I'm going to stop feeding on the roof and patio, both which are illegal here and put all the seed on my lawn. I did it yesterday right after the crowd dispersed and luckily the pidgies and others found it with no problems. I'll keep the feeder empty temporarily while the neighbors cool off then I'll just get back into the swing of things. I hate to be this way but I truly hate these people! One neighbor had the nerve to tell me to "Get out my pellet gun and just shoot them as they're just winged rats" All they can think of is the birds might poop on their precious car or house and have no feelings towards another living creature, it's a sad, sad world we live in.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, the pictures are wonderful. I love the tree shots. So unusual to see pigeons in trees.

The "tinkle" picture tickled me. I missed the pigeon at first glance...really cute.

Your precious Glinda is very photogenic. 

Pooh to your nasty neighbors.


----------



## Garye

Pete, ya gotta do a website. That's all there is to it. That way you can have as many pix out there without "space" problems where we can see them all. If you haven't done a website before, believe me, it's easier than you think.

I love the pix. You've got yourself a great camera and lens. That's the only way to photograph pigeons. They usually don't like to pose so ya gotta sneak up on them.

Even Garye doesn't like to have her picture taken. So I gotta sneak up on her when she least expects it.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you Maggie & Garye,
I have Pigeonshots.com in the works, I'm hoping to get it up and running as soon as I can give it the time it deserves. Until then I'll have to suffer with the restraints I have now. I've continured my feeding by putting their seed in the lawn so it just looks like they're milling around, I hope I can keep the neighbors fooled this way


----------



## Pete Jasinski

EWWWWW..what an ugly pigeo....hold on that's no pigeon, it's just me


----------



## Feather

Wow Pete! You out did your self again.

I last one is my favorite.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hey Pete, 

Great pictures of the pigeons in motion! Your camera and lens must be pretty good to capture those images. Nice to finally see who Pete is too, I think this is the first time you've posted a picture of yourself.


----------



## Victor

Wow Pete~ That camera of your is sure something. The pictures of the pigeons landing makes me want to reach in and touch them!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, more great pictures. Loved the first one with the tail feathers looking "stacked". Also, so nice to see a face behind a name


----------



## mr squeaks

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> Great pictures of the pigeons in motion! Your camera and lens must be pretty good to capture those images. Nice to finally see who Pete is too, I think this is the first time you've posted a picture of yourself.


WHO posted on Victor's thread some time ago with a light saber?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

mr squeaks said:


> WHO posted on Victor's thread some time ago with a light saber?


Hi Shi, I believe that was a picture of Pete posted by himself but, it was REALLY dark You couldn't really see "him" in it.


----------



## mr squeaks

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Shi, I believe that was a picture of Pete posted by himself but, it was REALLY dark You couldn't really see "him" in it.


Mmmm, that's odd...I SAW him...


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I completely forgot about THAT pic I'm a nerd at heart and have a large toy collection, the light sabers being some of them. 
I liked the Delaware river and hills in the pic, I'm looking disheveled in my comfortable clothes. I'm going to have to borrow my gf's camera and get some really good pics of my lil ones, her camera runs circles around mine. 
I'm glad you enjoy seeing the pics as much as I do taking them. My photo time was very limited today as a big thunderstorm blew in quickly and all the pidgies flew for cover after a very quick meal.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Nice pictures, Pete!

I know you posted one of yourself awhile back....I think you were looking down at Dudley in your lap....darned if I can find it though.

Yes, that was some storm, wasn't it? I got stuck at StopNShop at Mill Creek Mall, waiting for it to die down....LOL.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Another pic I forgot about, wow the alzheimer's is really setting in early.
I was stuck in traffic on the Tpk when it really started coming down, you're lucky, you had the mall to relax in until it ended.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

No pidgies here but I thought it looked pretty..


----------



## mr squeaks

Pete Jasinski said:


> Another pic I forgot about, wow the alzheimer's is really setting in early.
> I was stuck in traffic on the Tpk when it really started coming down, you're lucky, you had the mall to relax in until it ended.


DARN, guys, SEND US that RAIN!! We're beginning to fry eggs in the shade!


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT CLOUDS SHOT!

Let's see, there's a bear, a kid laying down looking up and......


----------



## Feather

Hi Pete and Linda,

Sorry to hear that you two were caught in a storm. I guess it all works out though. I didn't realize how beautiful New Jersey was until Pete started posting his pictures. 

Keep posting Pete, I am always checking.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

You can have all the rain you can carry, I'm getting sick of the stuff! I wasn't able to get a single pidgie shot today because the rain kept them away(at least while I was home) I was able to get a few shots of the gosling's, I got brave and walked up to them and surprisingly wasn't chased away. Mom let me get within a few feet before she gave a hiss to say that's close enough buddy.


----------



## TerriB

Pete, thank you so much for sharing all the photos!!! The detail is wonderful, especially the motion shots!!! I spent a number of years in New Jersey, so the area looks like home.


----------



## Feather

Hi Pete,

I think it is really nice that your Grandfather lets you use his camera.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Than you Terri, Where in Jersey were you? I know it's a semi large but we could have been almost neighbors 
Here are the lil goosies, I know they're not pidgies and should go in the other bird section but...


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I think it is really nice that your Grandfather lets you use his camera.
> 
> Feather


Hiya Feather,
The one I have been using is mine, I want to borrow my GF's "girlfriends"since it's ALOT better then mine I wish it was my grandfather's but I lost him a loooong time ago.


----------



## TAWhatley

Another great photo, Pete. I lived in Ridgewood NJ for a few years .. took the train to wherever it ended (don't really remember) and then caught the PATH tube across to Penn Station .. being a country bumpkin, all this was a real experience for me and one that I wouldn't likely do again. At least I worked in 1 Penn Plaza way back then, so once I got there, it was an easy "commute" to the office .. elevator up to the 17th floor  

Terry


----------



## Feather

Hi Pete, 

I'm sorry about your Grandfather. I lost mine a while back as well.

Actually, I was teasing you. The first time that you wrote that you used your gf's camera, I thought you meant your grandfather. But this last time that you used gf's as a reference, you did mention she or her. It is nice that she lets you use her camera too.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I'm sorry about your Grandfather. I lost mine a while back as well.
> 
> Actually, I was teasing you. The first time that you wrote that you used your gf's camera, I thought you meant your grandfather. But this last time that you used gf's as a reference, you did mention she or her. It is nice that she lets you use her camera too.
> 
> Feather


 I'm a perpetual target for teasing so I take it well.. BUT ...I can dish out too so watch out you're on my list for a potential tease back  


TAWhatley said:


> Another great photo, Pete. I lived in Ridgewood NJ for a few years .. took the train to wherever it ended (don't really remember) and then caught the PATH tube across to Penn Station .. being a country bumpkin, all this was a real experience for me and one that I wouldn't likely do again. At least I worked in 1 Penn Plaza way back then, so once I got there, it was an easy "commute" to the office .. elevator up to the 17th floor
> 
> Terry


We were practically neighbors, I'm currently in North Bergen only a stones throw away. The commute around here can be a total nightmare! I travel an hr each way and the traffic is brutal, I want out of this state as soon as I can.


----------



## Feather

O.K. Pete, I guess I asked for it. So here is my hand, and I'll be expecting you. Have a little mercy on me please. 

Feather


----------



## Victor

You sure do capture some unique pigeon photos Pete. The one of the lone pigeon on top of the structure is one of my favorites. The pigeon looks so majestic looking and wow "what big eyes you have!"


----------



## TerriB

Wish I'd known as much about birds when we were on the east coast. I fed birds, mostly sparrows, out my bedroom window. I remember the huge migration flocks in the fall. We spent seven years between Moorestown and Cherryhill. Lots great memories!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> O.K. Pete, I guess I asked for it. So here is my hand, and I'll be expecting you. Have a little mercy on me please.
> Feather


No worries Feather, I'll be merciful and make it as painless as possible 


Victor said:


> You sure do capture some unique pigeon photos Pete. The one of the lone pigeon on top of the structure is one of my favorites. The pigeon looks so majestic looking and wow "what big eyes you have!"


Thanks Victor, I try and post my more interesting pics, I have hundreds of group pics that I might use as filler if I fail to get an action shot or a good pic of a unique pidgie.


TerriB said:


> Wish I'd known as much about birds when we were on the east coast. I fed birds, mostly sparrows, out my bedroom window. I remember the huge migration flocks in the fall. We spent seven years between Moorestown and Cherryhill. Lots great memories!


I was sort of in that area Sat, I get my parrots food in shops in Cinnaminson & Burlington. Jersey does have it's variety of birds, I'm glad you got to experience some of them and have fond memories of our semi-lovely state. 
Here are a few pics of my urban flock (my parking lot pidgies) One I never saw before is Mr. Feather Feet who's quite the majestic guy (or gal)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Pete, 

"Featherfoot" is indeed a majestic and gorgeous looking pigeon....so clean and the feathers are immaculate! Great sheen on the neck as well, a very healthy looking pigeon overall


----------



## Feather

Featherfoot looks so clean and healthy. He sure knows how to strut those fancy feet of his. I can't get over how healthy your feral flocks look. 

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, great photos. Featherfoot looks so healthy and content. The pigeon in the last pic is also very beautiful.


----------



## christina11

Wow so many beautiful looking pigeons im just amazed at every pigeon even if I do see them every day when I see a wild pigeon I yell to my friends ''Look a pigeon'' then they just give me a weird look like im on somthing.  

Your a good photographer.


----------



## Victor

I took the liberty of making the blue bar "marching" my desktop! Thanks!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

My ferals must have some good shelter as few ever look dirty or mussed. There is one pretty white guy or gal that is in desperate need of a bath, I'm so tempted to give a needed but probably unwanted bath. I'm glad you have Mr feather feet marching across your screen Victor, it's just the start of the pigeon invasion 
It's been a slow few pidgie days as my flock hasn't been showing up to eat while I'm home so no new pics...BUT I did find 2 potential pidgie stalkers living under under our BBQ. I'm going to have to teach these little ones to be bird friendly. Here are the potential offenders...


----------



## Garye

Mr. Featherfeet looks like it could've been someone's pet. The head is shaped different from a feral's. I have a feeling it's a mixed pigeon and I wouldn't be surprised if someone had owned it once.

The last one looks a bit like my feral friend, Sue.

I'm beginning to think we're sharing pigeons Pete.


----------



## Feather

Pete,

What beautiful lil panthers you have there. Are they feral too. My the fauna you have in Jersey. I liked the baby geese too.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Garye said:


> Mr. Featherfeet looks like it could've been someone's pet. The head is shaped different from a feral's. I have a feeling it's a mixed pigeon and I wouldn't be surprised if someone had owned it once.
> 
> The last one looks a bit like my feral friend, Sue.
> 
> I'm beginning to think we're sharing pigeons Pete.


I'm more then happy to share pigeons with ya, but they must have one heck of a commute.



Feather said:


> Pete,
> 
> What beautiful lil panthers you have there. Are they feral too. My the fauna you have in Jersey. I liked the baby geese too.
> 
> Feather


Yes Feather, those two panthers are ferals. I'm looking for a home for them when they're weened as we don't want anything happening to them or our pidgie population. We'd take them in but we already have one kitten from the mothers last litter. She's going to be spayed and released when she's done raising this litter. 
I visited the lake on my way home from work again today to see the progress on the baby geese and too pics so I've included a cute one.
I had two more visitors stop by that I was Lucky enough to get a few shots of despite the foul weather. 









HMMMPH! I've had enough of your pics please!


----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## TerriB

The mixed flock photo is really excellent! The contrast in sizes is intriguing. Pigeons, brown-headed cowbirds, English sparrows, not sure what the dark birds are in the back center and the far left, and is that a pigeon in the front walking toward the photographer?

Love the red pigeon, exit stage right. 

Nice of you to include your resident bird.  Did he pick out the upholstery? The colors suit him so well!

I've never seen Canada goslings as they were changing into adult plumage. Wonderful picture - you can still the the remaining fuzz of the baby they were and underneath the emerging adult they are becoming.

Great shot of the woodpeckers!!! I've rarely seen two together like that!


----------



## TAWhatley

Marvelous pictures, Pete! Thank you!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Pete, 

Yep indeed, more great pictures of your backyard buddies We have a lot of the same regular birds you guys do. Starlings, mourning doves, cowbirds, house sparrows. I even have a red shafted flicker as well that sometimes visits my backyard

Love the geese, and again, we have a family of them here at the hotel. They only have 2 babies left and they are nearly identical to the ones you posted...same age almost exactly.

I'll take some pictures of them this morning and post for you and everyone. They really are adorable when the come running for a hand out


----------



## Skyeking

Sigh.... such breathtaking beautiful pictures! I love the pic of the mixed species in the grass, it is so cute!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Folks, 

As promised, here are a few pictures I took this morning at work of the Canada goose family. My camera isn't as good as Pete's and no zoom lense but the family is very sweet anyway


----------



## Maggie-NC

Wow, I am so enjoying this thread. Pete, those lil halloween kitties are so cute. Big blue eyes, sweet faces. The group picture is my favorite so far. Isn't that wonderful harmony between all the different kinds of birds.

Brad, you're lucky to have the goose family where you work and they are adorable. I would probably be fired for sneaking out to watch them all the time.

Great pictures.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Brad,

What beautiful view you have! The geese are beautiful, and definitely Canadian!


----------



## Feather

I am enjoying this thread as well.

I have never even seen a red-headed woodpecker.

I love the neighborhood banquet, the geese, and your sweet little pet, Pete.

I have one like that who now has a mate. He is building the biggest nest that I have ever seen. I have never seen him so focused. It sure makes my heart swell. I have two more that are trying to make a nest as well. Now that is a different story.

On my days off, I use to volunteer at the Animal Shelter. They had some geese there that use to bite me in the bootie when I would bend over to clean out the cages. One of the workers showed me how to gently take my hand and turn their heads in a different direction. One afternoon when the shelter was having their grand yearly event and many people and important city officials were present, that goose got me real good. I started out with that gentle manuver, but ended up with both hands around its neck. That goose started screaming really loud, when I looked up, all eyes were on me, it was then that I realized my hand placement.

Funny thing was the geese were going to a home that had a big lake on the property. Boy was I glad when it was gone. Thats what I thought. A lady
that use to work with us got really sick, and we went to her house to rescue her animals. That goose was there. Poor thing never went to a lake.

Feather


----------



## Garye

That red-headed pigeon is pretty. Looks like it was saying just that, "HMMMPH!"

Some pigeons just tire of the camera. They don't like to have to be "on" all the time.

Garye's the same way. I love to photograph her but sometimes she just doesn't want to pose.

I wish I had a strong camera lens like you do, Pete, but I can't find anything for my digital camera.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you all again! I love taking these pics every day and get upset if I don't get a photo opp.I know this the feral section but every now and then I feel compelled to include the geese and maybe duds and Glinda every now and then.
My birds all get along with a minimum of altercations, a mean old pigeon pecked a poor little mourning dove who got too close for comfort pulling a few feather in the process bad, bad pidgie. OH, Terri, that's a mourning dove walking toward me in the group photo

I found the pigeon camouflage sheets and use them as Dudley and Glinda's play mats. I have multiples so I can put a fresh one while I launder the others, they blend in the that pattern almost perfectly.

Your Canadian geese family is adorable Brad! They look just like their cousins, please keep us updated on their development.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Feather got a fanny beaking I was nipped but a goose once and I learned my lesson. I'll post a pic of the offending nipper.

Garye, you should try ebay for a telephoto lens, that's where I got mine. You never know you might get lucky as they are making tons of aftermarket accessories these days.

Here's the meanie who gave me the nipping, she looked so sweet and inviting at the time.








Until she came in for the kill!


----------



## TerriB

Pete Jasinski said:


> ...that's a mourning dove walking toward me in the group photo...


Thanks! I thought it looked vaguely pigeonish, but seemed too small.


----------



## mr squeaks

LOL, Pete! Those geese sure can get 'cha! No wonder they are used to "guard!" That picture is just great! LOVE the expression! I can just see the words now, "juussst a little closerrr, Pete..."

Feather, how funny (well, NOW, anyway!) Why is it that people always LOOK at just the "right" time???

What ever happened to the goose???


----------



## Pete Jasinski

The funny thing about being nipped was I was the dope who stuck his finger out, I'm told I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer sometimes. Her eare a few more shot.
If I'm going overboard with the pics let me know and I'll give everyone a breather.


----------



## Feather

Pete,

I'm not tired of these pictures, I look forward to them. That goose that nipped you sure is beautiful. This baby is going to be beautiful too.

Shi,

I don't know what happened to the geese. She had alot of birds, so maybe someone went to help her out with them. None of us that went there those two days brought home any birds. We left them food and water, and cleaned up, but I brought home several rabbits.


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photos, Pete! Keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Love the group photo's..of course one pigeon is getting ready to poo just in time...  LOL..


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

That is an unusual looking goose, Pete....I'm not up on my geese, what kind is it? The pigeon pictures...spectacular

Maggie, I'm out in the back watching the geese too much It's just a good thing I work midnights so can't be tempted to be out there more. Treesa, yep...there is a nice view out back...a small patch of wilderness surrounded by concrete jungle. You'd never know it from the picture, but I live in a very populated city with all the modern conveniences. 

There is a huge field in the back of the hotel and a little pond, surrounded by milk thistle, trees and brush....see photo.











And this is a short clip of the geese this morning and another employee taking pictures herself

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHwGxRLN6FA


----------



## mr squeaks

Reached picture limit???? Haven't even BEGUN...


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, I'll never get tired of the pictures. One of the reasons I joined the forum was so I could see the pictures . Course, the reason I stay is because of how much I like the members!

The top photo is so cute. The little brown bird looks like it is standing on the pigeon's head. The 2nd picture is outstanding. I may do like Victor and make it my desktop. The goose picture may be my favorite so far. What are the little salt looking specks on him?

Brad, what a great video. It even picked up some seagulls (?). Man, if I had worked in that location I'd probably still be working. What a great looking place. I imagine there is a lot of different wildlife there with the water and food available.

Just loved all of them.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*Another round*



Lady Tarheel said:


> The goose picture may be my favorite so far. What are the little salt looking specks on him?


That's water drops on his back Maggie, it was raining that day.

That looks like a paradise for those geese Brad, with a spot like that I can't belive there aren't alot more hanging around. 
Heres a few more pics, it was a busy weekend so I couldn't spend the time I wanted behind the lens.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

AND HERE'S A STRANGE FEATHERLESS PIGEON RESCUED FROM THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD...


----------



## Victor

Heck, who needs National Geographic? We have great pictures here on Pigeon Talk, thanks to many including Mr.Jasinski!


----------



## Maggie-NC

oooohhh, I loved those pictures Pete - particularly the sparrow feeding its baby.


----------



## Victor

Well well well Ms Maggie, ya know I was thinking of you when I saw the parent feeding the baby sparrow, 'cause I just know you love little baby birds to death!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Pete,

Sigh.... great pics, again.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor said:


> Well well well Ms Maggie, ya know I was thinking of you when I saw the parent feeding the baby sparrow, 'cause I just know you love little baby birds to death!


Ha! Victor, everybody knows me so well!  Just can't help it. I really do.


----------



## TerriB

Pete Jasinski said:


> AND HERE'S A STRANGE FEATHERLESS PIGEON RESCUED FROM THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD...


What a handsome fellow! Years and years ago, I remember feeding one of the passing box turtles a baloney sandwich with lettuce and tomato. Hey, they're omnivores!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

TerriB said:


> What a handsome fellow! Years and years ago, I remember feeding one of the passing box turtles a baloney sandwich with lettuce and tomato. Hey, they're omnivores!


That was nice of you to share your lunch Terri! All mine would have gotten from me would be a PB&J as I'm a veggie head.
I fallen waaayyyyy behind with my pic postings but that will change tomorrow as I have a bunch saved up from the past few days.
I'll pick some of my favs and let em' rip


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete - I'm looking forward to them.

Yesterday morning my husband spotted a large turtle in the field next to our house. When I looked out the window I saw him pick it up, hold it a minute, then put it back down, and then pick it up again. I grabbed the camera to get the turtle's picture but he was half-way across the field by then.

When he came back he said the reason he put the turtle down was because the turtle had dug out a hole - maybe to lay eggs. Since the road in front of our house is heavily traveled he decided to move it to a safer place. Also, the field is mowed pretty often.

Now this turtle looked, even from a distance, larger than a dinner plate. We think it may be the same one that tried to get in our fenced in yard a year or so ago. It was not a snapping turtle.


----------



## Garye

Well you've got quite a mixture of birds there. Love the "boating" bird. I think it's a dove.

Beautiful closeup of that pigeon though. You can see the smallest details on it.

I've just got to get a zoom lens strong enough to take pix like that. My flock doesn't go for that picture taking stuff so I need a way to sneak up on them.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*More pidgies!*

Here's my newest installment, I hope you enjoy....


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*Pt 2.*


----------



## Feather

Pete,

Wow! I have been looking forward to these. It looks like you light colored ones are back. Is one sporting a band? 

I like the black fancy feathered footed one. That is a pretty little pigeon. Oh I like the landing one as well. He looks as though he is going whoooooow.

Thanks Pete....This is kind of the finale of my day, and I really look forward to the pictures that you share with us. It's like reading a book with beautiful pictures. 

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> Pete,
> 
> Wow! I have been looking forward to these. It looks like you light colored ones are back. Is one sporting a band?
> 
> I like the black fancy feathered footed one. That is a pretty little pigeon. Oh I like the landing one as well. He looks as though he is going whoooooow.
> 
> Thanks Pete....This is kind of the finale of my day, and I really look forward to the pictures that you share with us. It's like reading a book with beautiful pictures.
> 
> Feather


Thank you Feather, I'm glad you enjoy them From the original larger pics there isn't a band I can see, I thnk he has some featherd legs.








This isn't pigeon related but I thought I'd share it....


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, The pictures are wonderful. I loved the one showing the beige pigeon with its mouth open and what looks like a seed about to be swallowed. In the last picture the pigeon with leg feathers looks very similar to some of the babies we've recently raised with the unusual markings and brown coloration.

Kudos to NJ for honoring the war dogs. Wish someone would also build a statue honoring the war pigeons.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Fantastic new pictures, Pete....thanks, they are really great to see


----------



## mr squeaks

LOVED your latest bumper crop of pijie pics, Pete! 

Great morph combos there!!


----------



## Garye

Ah yes, more pigeon pictures! You shall have to create a photo album of these birds. I like being able to see the fine detailing of them. I like the one with the white "pantaloons" (popinhere). Their under feathers always look like petticoats or pantaloons to me so I call them that.

I know I'm weird but somebody's got to come up with names for these things!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I thank you all again, you're all to kind!


Lady Tarheel said:


> Kudos to NJ for honoring the war dogs. Wish someone would also build a statue honoring the war pigeons.


I feel the same as you Maggie! I wasn't able to find a single fitting memorial to all the brave pigeons who bravely served this country and many others only to be forgotten or worse, lost their precious little lives helping to defend freedom.


Garye said:


> I know I'm weird but somebody's got to come up with names for these things!


 Nahhhh, you're far from weird! I think calling them pantaloons is pretty much what they look like.
Here's another round....


----------



## Pete Jasinski

This is a pic from earlier this year that I never got around to putting up.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

If looks could kill!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy

if you have a good house for them you should catch the pair and breed their babys. I bet they will look gorgous.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Pete, I loved all the pictures but the picture of the dove is my favorite. How innocent, how sweet! He reminds me so much of my dear Popeye. How absolutely adorable. 

Alice


----------



## Maggie-NC

Alice, that's my favorite too!


----------



## Garye

I love the dove "boating". Birds look cute when they're boating. The "C'mon, make my day" pigeon has the perfect expression on his face. He stares you right down - daring you.

I'm telling you, there are some real "tough" pigeons out there who will challenge you!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I love the boating dove too, they're so cute when they hunker down and really relax. Since the dovies are popular I'll put a few more up along with their pidgie cousins.


----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, I'm going to start telling you like I do Terry Whatley and Cindy - that they just keep getting better. The one that shows the group of 4 eating puts us right with them That is one of the best EVER!


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Pete, I'm going to start telling you like I do Terry Whatley and Cindy - that they just keep getting better. The one that shows the group of 4 eating puts us right with them That is one of the best EVER!


Yep, like in, "mmmm, yum! HEY, QUIT HOGGIN'! MOVE OVER!"


----------



## TAWhatley

Really wonderful pictures, Pete .. keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## Garye

Big Crop looks like he's saying, "I'm stuffed. I don't think I can eat any more." I don't think I've seen such a big crop on a feral before. That bird is just stuffing it in.


----------



## Lovebirds

Garye said:


> Big Crop looks like he's saying, "I'm stuffed. I don't think I can eat any more." I don't think I've seen such a big crop on a feral before. That bird is just stuffing it in.



I've never seen an adult pigeon with a crop like that. Are you sure that bird is ok? That looks a little suspicous to me.....


----------



## Maggie-NC

I can't stop looking at them!. The picture of the white pigeon on the roof with its wings up looks like a beautiful statue and the checker climbing the roof is really checking the white one out.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thanks you all so much! I just love taking these pics, it's the highpoint of my day. The flock mills around the neighborhood until they see my driving home and then they make a b-line straight for my house and wait. 
It seems my guys and gals have discovered the cool shade of the trees as I found a few dozen just relaxing in the foliage again today. 
Mr. Big crop isn't always stuffed like that, he must have overstuffed himself because he look deflated today. I'm just glad he didn't perch over my car after that big meal, things could have gotten messy. 
Here's todays installment...
























And for the dovie crowd..


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Here are the tree pidgies and one very unhappy little girl who was getting ready to give me a wing slapping. I was hoping her PMV symptoms would have gotten better by now but she still has neurological problems, I feel so bad for her.
























*Here's my little girl...*


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful pictures as always, Pete. That little neuro pigeon should probably be caught and gotten into a rehab situation if it's at all possible. That's gotta be a real tough way to try and survive in the wild.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

TAWhatley said:


> Wonderful pictures as always, Pete. That little neuro pigeon should probably be caught and gotten into a rehab situation if it's at all possible. That's gotta be a real tough way to try and survive in the wild.
> 
> Terry


Thank you so much Terry!
The neuro girl is my Glinda, she's gotten much better but not as well as I would have hoped. Dudley got over his PMV so well, he only shows signs when he gets excited.
She doesn't like to leave her box for playtime with Duds, she starts to flip around and spin in circles. She only calms down when I hold her and rub her head or is in her box with hew stuffed friends.


----------



## TAWhatley

Pete Jasinski said:


> Thank you so much Terry!
> The neuro girl is my Glinda, she's gotten much better but not as well as I would have hoped. Dudley got his PMV so well, he only shows signs when he gets excited.


Well, DUHHHHH .. I am so sorry Pete, I didn't realize that your beloved Glinda was the one in the pic. I truly do apologize for not recognizing her in the collage. Heck .. I even was wondering where you got the picture of the Wood Pigeon .. then realized it was a feral with the iridescent feathers glowing and just looking very big .. I think I am very tired and should go to bed now .. Nite, Nite all.

Terry


----------



## Victor

Good grief Pete! You take so many darn good pictures, I just keep changing my desk top. Maybe I should go back and save some of them while I can, before they "fly away"!? Whatta ya think?


----------



## Skyeking

Wow, great pics, thanks again!


----------



## Poulette

Wow Pete! I just click on your thread. I am amazed by all the beautiful photos! I am beginning my day with a big smile on my face  

Thanks!
Suz.


----------



## Maggie-NC

I think it would help the pigeon population if they would start roosting and nesting in trees. Maybe folks wouldn't mind them so much.

Glinda is beautiful as always. Thank goodness someone like you found her to give her a quality life.

The doves made me think of one of our neighborhood doves. A young neighbor rode his bicycle to our house to get us to go down and check a bird that had flown into their storm door. Poor little thing must have broken his neck because he was dead when my husband got there. Blood was coming from its mouth. It was odd because the house has double decker decks and he flew into the door on the lower deck. It was big and looked very healthy. Ruined my day.


----------



## Feather

Fantastic Pictures Pete!

All of those beautiful colored pigeons in the trees are great photos.

I have three like Glenda. One made a full recovery, and the other two kind of struggle along in life. Both of my little strugglers have found mates, and have built nests for the first time. It was such a sweet thing to watch. One would get his twig and run in a circle then nerviously make his way to his nest. His mate can fly, and he runs after her on the ground. Whereever she is perched he is close by...land bound. Precious little beings!

Feather

Maggie, I just read about the poor dove. I'm so sorry. A couple of years ago, some neighbors brought a big dove to me. They said that he just flew real fast right into a tree, and then died. They thought it was one of my birds.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Lady Tarheel said:


> The doves made me think of one of our neighborhood doves. A young neighbor rode his bicycle to our house to get us to go down and check a bird that had flown into their storm door.


Yes, this made me think of the time I saw a dove fly straight into one of my neighbor's windows. It was an overcast day, so no sun reflecting off the glass, and she had no lights on inside---it really did look (even to me) like just a clear opening.

I came out my back door and spooked a mourning dove in my driveway...poor thing flew straight into the window with a bang! Fell and was stunned for a moment, but then took off and seemed to be okay, thank goodness.

When I looked at the window, the powder (I guess) from the feathers had left almost a perfect imprint of where the bird hit...it was a little eerie looking and actually beautiful...you could make out the head, body and both wings.

I'm just glad that the bird wasn't injured.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski

We all have our moments Terry, I'm guilty of this more then others
No need to worry about them flying away Victor, all the pics will stay up indefinitely so you can take you time collecting your favorites. I'm glad you're enjoying the pics Suz, It make me happy knowing other like seeing them as much as I like taking them.
I unfortunately lost a mourning dove who crashed into my back window. I have lots of sun catchers on them now to help keep them from mistaking them from the sky.
I paid the Canadian geese babies the other day and they're all grown up looking. Since my feral flock didn't cooperate with me this weekend I'll put two goosy pics up and a pigeon or two who did decide to show up for a meal.








LOOK AT US ALL, THE REST OF THE GANG'S HIDING HERE -------------------------------------->


----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## Victor

Mr.Jasinski that is good news to read about your beautiful pictures being up indefinately. At present, I have the picture of the feral flock all on the grass and the one landing. It is just breathtaking. I have it on my work PC and at home. Thanks again and keep 'em coming.


----------



## Garye

Big Guy looks like he's had a few good dinners too many.  But I like them that way - nice and plump.

Are you sure, Pete, that you and I aren't sharing pigeons? I could just swear that marching pij showed up this morning here at my place. Man, they sure can get around if they're showing up between New Jersey and Massachusetts like that in a few hours time and still have all that energy to fly around the parking lot looking for food.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Garye said:


> Big Guy looks like he's had a few good dinners too many.  But I like them that way - nice and plump.
> 
> Are you sure, Pete, that you and I aren't sharing pigeons? I could just swear that marching pij showed up this morning here at my place. Man, they sure can get around if they're showing up between New Jersey and Massachusetts like that in a few hours time and still have all that energy to fly around the parking lot looking for food.


 I thinks pigeons have figured out how to use those wormhole thingies you hear about on them fancy science channels They can feed in location then "POOF!" off they go to their next meal and so on. For all we know there are only a small amount of pidgies in the world that just pop around whenever no one is looking.


----------



## mr squeaks

Pete Jasinski said:


> I thinks pigeons have figured out how to use those wormhole thingies you hear about on them fancy science channels They can feed in location then "POOF!" off they go to their next meal and so on. For all we know there are only a small amount of pidgies in the world that just pop around whenever no one is looking.


Very possible...*nothing is impossible - only unknown! *Especially true for anyone who is a Star Trek fan!  

We humans need to play "catch-up"!! Wouldn't need planes anymore. 

Hey, don't laugh...many thought man would never fly! Or be able to travel underwater...


----------



## Garye

If those pigeons have been able to show up in places like that - like in Star Trek - I WANT TO KNOW THEIR SECRET. I hate driving and sitting in traffic. It'd be wonderful to get to anywhere like that in an instant.

Just imagine, you could arrive at work right after breakfast and then lunch in another country or another city in another state and still not be late returning to work. Ahhhh, think of all the restaurants you could try!

If only there was a way to travel like that. I'd be all over the place every day.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I don't think they're willing to give their flock secrets to the unfeathered masses YET! If we appease them we might one day be privy to the great pigeon wisdom


----------



## mr squeaks

Who knows what lies in the future of man and bird!?

The future may be NOW. 

Just for kicks, watch the movie, "What the Bleep Do We Know." You, too could change the nature of your "personal reality."


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*Long time no pics!*

I've missed quite a bit of pic postings so here's a little catching up...


----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## mountainstorm

I love looking at your pictures, Peter. They're really beautiful. 

There's a flock of mourning doves just outside my work; I recognized them because of your photos. Although I've seen solitary mourning doves, I've never seen a flock. They were eating the cottonwood seeds, I think. There were about eight or ten of them.

I look forward to more photos!

Rach


----------



## Garye

Great pix as usual. A couple of redheads, an albino (Johnny Winter, perhaps or is it Edgar?), some close-ups, but wait... you have no "Garyes"! I was wondering if you've ever seen a pigeon like my Garye. You have some unusually beautiful birds there... but no Garyes. But maybe it's true. My Garye is one-of-a-kind after all.

Oh oh, someone likes to take a bath in the water dish. Perhaps you should put out a little "Barbie" swimming pool so they'll have something to bathe in instead of the water dish?


----------



## Garye

Wait a minute! I think I see a "Garye" in one of your pix! Maybe Garye does have a twin after all!


----------



## Victor

Good grief Pete, ya out did yourself again!

I can't keep up with the great pictures. 

And, yes, I just had to change my background setting AGAIN!!


----------



## Poulette

The pigeons are so lovely, look at their face, they seem so friendly to me!  

Thanks Pete!

Suz.


----------



## Maggie-NC

I love the one of them sitting on the tree branch, and bathing in the bowl. How did the white one get in there, I wonder.


----------



## TerriB

Excellent photography, Pete! My two favorites are the single bird nonchalantly strolling toward the camera ("I'm ready for my close-up, now, Mr. DeMilles.") and the bird bathing, with the freshly washed birds lined up on the grass.  You do a wonderful job of capturing the everyday life of these birds.


----------



## GimpieLover

WOW Pete!!!! your pictures have made my day! they are stunning!!!!!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you all again I have to find a way to bulk post all my pics, I think I took well over 100 pics yesterday alone. If I didn't have to "try" and get to bed early I'd flood you with a bunch more, I'll try tomorrow.
Not a pidgie but cool looking none the less..


----------



## TerriB

Wow! You really do take incredible photographs!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Oh stop it Terri I'm gonna blush. Like you said, I try my best to capture my friends as they go about their everyday life. Here's another batch hot off the press. I had to start with this poor pigeon. I was only able to catch one blurry shot of what looks like a juvenile starling? deciding this poor pigeon was his type. He rode on her back for a while before the pidge threw him. You'd think he'd learn..noooo, he chased other pigeons who wouldn't have any of his nonsense








Here's some of my flock who look unhappy from the days rain..


----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## Pete Jasinski

Give me seed OR ELSE!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hey Pete, 

Loving the pictures, they are all just wonderful. I really liked your latest batch of photos because you got some very interesting shots! The one with the pigeon being "rode" by the starling was just too funny! LOL. The picture of the moon was very cool!!! The one of the cardinal peaking from behind the roof slope was cute and the last one with the pigeon's glowing eyes...way cool, cute and neat


----------



## Poulette

Oh the last one... cool! He's got me!     

Suz.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you Brad & Suz,
I got bore last night so i played in photoshop for a few mins and gave him the evil eyes. I'm bored of making lightsabers so now I have to customize my flock.
Here a few new pics two of which aren't my ferals but someone else, sorry I couldn't resist posting him...


----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## Feather

Is that your precious Glenda? Your pictures are absolutely gorgeous Pete.

All of them! You haven't posted Hali in awhile, I would like to see the little rascal.

I can see now that it must be Dudley. Is that a Cardinal? I have never seen one! I thought they were larger than that. Just fancy little finches?

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pete,

Really enjoying all the pictures....especially nice to see a good close up of a cardinal. I see them now and then around by me, but at a distance.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you Feather & Linda, 
That is my lil Dud's, I couldn't help but ad him into the mix. I have a resident cardinal family so they're around all the time, the mom is easy to spot but the father and son are the same size no so I have no idea who's who any more. A cardinal is much larger then a finch, they're probably close to the same size as a starling.
You asked for her Feather, so here she is, The Hali Monster...








And a close up of Mr. Cardinal


----------



## Victor

Your pictures just amaze me. They are worthy of being prize winners Pete!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Victor said:


> Your pictures just amaze me. They are worthy of being prize winners Pete!


Thank you so much Victor! The way things are looking your desktop is going to have a beautiful pic of Tooter & Tootsie   I'm so happy for you and Beverly that Tooter returned with his mate!!!


----------



## Feather

Pete,

Thank You Pete, Your Hali is a beautiful little thing. I can see every feather on that Cardinal. Such beautiful colors. We really are blessed you know. 

Did you get a new camera or did you use your G.F.'s.

Your avatar is fantastic, I was wondering how you did the back ground, and then you did the eyes. Wow! That looks like a Super Natural Birdy from Tooters forces. Wait until "The Caped One" sees him. It might be awhile though cuz he's busy with his egg.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

We are truly blessed Feather! Hali thanks you for the compliment, she's my special lil girl. All I had to do with the evil pidgie was photoshop the glow into his eyes as the rest of the photo is unaltered, the background was blurred like that from the get go. Mrs. Cardinal showed up today so I was able to get a few pics...OOOOHHHHH!!!!! My new helmet showed up today but I didn't have my GF's camera so the pic quality isn't as good as I would have hoped for. I'm going to have to upgrade to a better camera someday, until then here some more pics....


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*last but not least...Mrs Cardnial*


----------



## mr squeaks

As always, Pete, love your latest offerings! Such beautiful variety! Cardinals are so beautiful. I remember them from Ohio...  

Feather - Squeaks is now out of daddy mode. He came "out" just before I left to visit my sister in Flagstaff last Wednesday. Poor Cindy had to contend with a very unhappy bird who nipped her a good one! When I returned and let him out, he followed me everywhere and wouldn't let me out of his sight! Back to "mate" mode...  

Super Squeaks says, the fierce-eyed one is no match for his "capeness!" Super powers will out!


----------



## Poulette

WOW! Mrs Cardinal with her "hupette" is wonderful Pete, did you put your photos on an online gallery?

Suz.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Poulette said:


> WOW! Mrs Cardinal with her "hupette" is wonderful Pete, did you put your photos on an online gallery?
> 
> Suz.


I haven't put my pics in a gallery or website yet, I wish I had the time to get it up and going. I'm on vacation this week so this might be my best chance to get them up plus some work I've meant to do around the house. I have a pic somewhere of the two of them together. found it....


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*More of the new Helmet*

These few pics I took today are all of the beautiful new helmet that recently joined my flock. The are no bands so I'm left wondering where this newbie came from, there might be someone out there wondering what happened to their bird. S/he's not friendly and won't let me approach so I'm not sure it s/he was a pet, I really doubt it's a feral.
























ok, one non pidgie pic, here's tonight's sunset...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Pete, 

What an adorable helmet "girl" amongst your regular flock....poor thing, helmets are so cute She seems to be holding her own though but without a band(s) there is really little you can do.

AWESOME, sunset picture too!!!!!! just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Poulette

So nice again Pete! I love the helmet nails, all white and clean  Isn't it good on vacation? I am too so I can enjoy my birds even more and meet pigeon-talk friends!  

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking

What lovely pics again. I love the pigeons and the cardinals.

I would love having an adorable Helmet girl..like that one come and visit...my lonely adorable male Helmet, Jasper. They are such active delightful little birds. Jasper is considered a nuisance by my Homers, but he is just the cutest and quickest at get-aways, he flies away like a butterfly!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Once again I thank you all! I don't have much knowledge of helmets so I wouldn't know a he from a she so thanks for the ID Brad. 
It's great being on vacation Suz but I think I'm going to be doing more work around the house then relaxing oh well at least it'll get done 
I'd send you way Treesa to keep your Jasper company, I'm seriously considering catching her but am having an internal conflict. I really think she should have a safe hope with steady feeding a water, BUT, what gives me the right to take her away from the flock.... decisions, decisions


----------



## Skyeking

Pete Jasinski said:


> I'd send you way Treesa to keep your Jasper company, I'm seriously considering catching her but am having an internal conflict. I really think she should have a safe hope with steady feeding a water, BUT, what gives me the right to take her away from the flock.... decisions, decisions



Hi Pete,

Don't worry about it, Jasper is fine chaising them big 'ole homer hens!  Helmets are just so adorable, thank you for your thoughts on it.


----------



## Poulette

Garye said:


> Great pix as usual. A couple of redheads, an albino (Johnny Winter, perhaps or is it Edgar?), some close-ups, but wait... you have no "Garyes"! I was wondering if you've ever seen a pigeon like my Garye. You have some unusually beautiful birds there... but no Garyes. But maybe it's true. My Garye is one-of-a-kind after all.


Hey! A "Garye" showed up with Dodu yesterday in our park! I will bring my camera next time and take some shots. There also was a pigeon with "pantaloons", 2 new guys in the flock  But I never saw an albino so far.

Suz.


----------



## piney_creek

I, too, think I would catch it and keep it!  It is very pretty.

PINEY


----------



## Garye

There's another Garye!? Oh you must take a pic of it if you can. I want to see her "twin".

Yeah, I like it when pigeons have pantaloons.


----------



## Poulette

Yes, another white head. I am going now with my camera just to see if they will be there today! In the morning, I go to a small park near a highway. But after dinner, I walk in a big beautifull park, with baseball, soccer and dogs areas. The pigeons hang near the street, around picnic tables...  

Suz.


----------



## arnieismybaby

Pete Jasinski said:


> This little beauty showed up for the first time today. Has anyone else seen this color combination? S/he is a light cream and white with the most beautiful eye color I've ever seen on a pidgie. I took about 2 dozen pics of this lovely little pidge.


What a beautiful coloured pigeon. I've not seen one that colour before. 

Michelle


----------



## arnieismybaby

All of your pictures are breathtaking, and it's a pleasure to see so many pigeons well fed and contented.

Michelle.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

arnieismybaby said:


> All of your pictures are breathtaking, and it's a pleasure to see so many pigeons well fed and contented.
> 
> Michelle.


Thank you Michelle  I love your avitar, it that your Nanday? S/he looks just like my naughty nanday Guapo.


----------



## Feather

This guy has a perfect name. He is quite the handsome fellow. He has a very nice beak and eyes. El es muy muy guapo. Pete, I'm glad that you posted him tonight. He is the only one in your bird family that I haven't met yet.

Or are there more?

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> This guy has a perfect name. He is quite the handsome fellow. He has a very nice beak and eyes. El es muy muy guapo. Pete, I'm glad that you posted him tonight. He is the only one in your bird family that I haven't met yet.
> 
> Or are there more?
> 
> Feather


Thank you so much Feather, Guapo found us one day. He walked right up our front steps and waited for someone to open the door to let him in. He's my special little boy, here's a link to a short clip of the two of us getting mushy and telling each other I love you, Ignore the goofy human http://www.nanday.com/galleries/a/4/?g=59
There's one more in my flock you haven't met yet, my little old parakeet girl Lily.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, Guapo and Lily are just beautiful. What fun you must have at your house with such a variety of birds.


----------



## Feather

Pete,

That was an endearing little clip. It is no wonder that you reached for that camera. It is nice to meet Lily. She is a little beauty too. How do her and Hali get along? Thank you for introducing us to all of the feathers in your home.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Loved your video and pics of Guapo! What a character!

Such fun birds you have!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you all  I do have an interesting group all different from each other. Guapo has free rain of the bedroom with is bird safe, Hali come out for her time in intervals because she dive bombs Guapo and gets very naughty when she's out too long. Lily is an old girl and doesn't like coming out of her cage but when she does she'll fly by Guapo because she likes him best of all.


----------



## SueC

*Thank you*

for all the pics. It's an eye opener because over here, we don't have pigeons with such a wide variety of colors! All of them look so clean and chubby!  

Suzanna


----------



## Pete Jasinski

SueC said:


> for all the pics. It's an eye opener because over here, we don't have pigeons with such a wide variety of colors! All of them look so clean and chubby!
> 
> Suzanna


Thank you Suzanna  
They're well fed so they're little fatties


----------



## Vasp

Hm hm hm! Is it just me, or do I see such a human, intelligent look in Guapo's eyes? In fact, I do! His dark brown eyes are cheerful..He's jesting, joking about something. What a character indeed! I love birds.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Vasp said:


> Hm hm hm! Is it just me, or do I see such a human, intelligent look in Guapo's eyes? In fact, I do! His dark brown eyes are cheerful..He's jesting, joking about something. What a character indeed! I love birds.


He is a character indeed! He has a bad habit of flying over while I'm on the puter and sitting on my shoulder. If I'm not wise enough to acknowledge his presence I'll wind up getting a ear or nose beaking and a hearty MEEEEEP!
I'm sorry but I've had a one track mind lately and have been negelcting the magaority of my flock and mostly have been photographing Gracie the Helmet...Sorry


----------



## Vasp

Yes, birds, especially overly curious, nibbling parrots, have been known to attempt to remove "foreign lumps" that you, as a bird, should not have.

These foreign lumps can be as simple as an earring, perhaps some food on your face or even a hang nail, but can also be things like ears.  

Very beautiful birds, there. The helmet is just beautiful!


----------



## Skyeking

Great pictures...once again, Pete. I sure do love that little helmet, she probably is a girl. My Helmet Jasper is unrelentless in his pursuit at romance. He is considered to be a nuisance by my homer hens. He is just too cute, though.




Vasp said:


> Yes, birds, especially overly curious, nibbling parrots, have been known to attempt to remove "foreign lumps" that you, as a bird, should not have.
> These foreign lumps can be as simple as an earring, perhaps some food on your face or even a hang nail, but can also be things like ears.


Yep, Skye has tried to remove my earrings on several occasions when sitting on my shoulder. I always have to be careful of that.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, great pictures, as usual. Is that Dudley looking upside down. That bird has the sweetest face I just about ever saw.


----------



## Garye

Ahhhh... I see you've finally broken down and named a pigeon of your flock! Gracy! She's a very pretty bird. I hope she's able to survive a long time on her own with the flock just like my Bronson. I know what it's like to see someone's pigeon out among the ferals. You kinda look out for them every time the flock visits.

Today was unbelievably hot but Bronson showed up. Garye didn't. She doesn't like hot weather and she'd just as well stay home (which is probably near a river). I suppose your flock is finding it hard to deal with the hot weather too?


----------



## Pete Jasinski

That is my lil Duds having a PMV moment, he still stargazes when he gets excited. My helmet girl didn't show up today, I guess the heat got to her like Garye. Yes, I remember telling you one I didn't name my ferals but this one wasn't named by me but as long as she has a name I might as well use it..hehehehe
My flock really didn't seem phased by the heat, they were here in force waiting for their dinner. I make sure they have plenty of cold water to wet their whistle. 
I hope Jasper finds the love he so desperately wants, I'd love to catch her and send her your way, it breaks my heart seeing her having to fend for herself.
Here are a few more pics...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Pete, 

Great pictures as per usual The first one, my that pigeon is long legged, and has the long & graceful neck of a swan too! LOL. I always notice differences now between wild pigeons and my runts. Mine are short, squat, fat and with relatively short necks, lol. 

Good to hear that your ferals are beating the heat, boy it's been hot for us in southern Ontario and you guys in the northeastern USA. We're not used to this kind of heat! lol I bet your pigeon flock thinks they've died and gone to heaven with all the seed and cold water being offered at your place


----------



## Pete Jasinski

It is fun see all the different sizes and shapes they come, Brad. We were luck today and had a quick passing shower that cooled everything down, pidgies included.
Here a test to see if my new project works...
<embed width="352" height="308" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://s106.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid106.photobucket.com/albums/m264/pigeonshots6/myflockvideo.flv"></embed>


----------



## Feather

Hi Pete, Now there is another handsome Pigeon. In your previous pictures Dudley looks like he is looking up at Gracie.

Do you think that she (Gracie) is O.K.? You are attracted to her, have you thought of luring her in to your family. She does look beautiful flying though.

How many ferals do you think come for dinner? It looks as though different ones come every day.

Feather


----------



## pigeon_trainer

I searched the internet looking for good pigeon pictures, then I remembered that the best pigeon pictures I had ever seen were on this thread.

My assistant and I decided to paint a pigeon mural on the doors of our storage shed. I saved some of your pictures for inspiration 

If it turns out well, perhaps I'll take a picture, and you can see your birds on my shed 

Great job!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Pete Jasinski said:


> Here a test to see if my new project works...
> <embed width="352" height="308" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://s106.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid106.photobucket.com/albums/m264/pigeonshots6/myflockvideo.flv"></embed>



Hi Pete, 

What were you attempting here, to embed a video into your post? I don't know how to do that myself but perhaps you could just post the link to your video


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> Hi Pete, Now there is another handsome Pigeon.  In your previous pictures Dudley looks like he is looking up at Gracie.
> 
> Do you think that she (Gracie) is O.K.? You are attracted to her, have you thought of luring her in to your family. She does look beautiful flying though.
> 
> How many ferals do you think come for dinner? It looks as though different ones come every day.
> 
> Feather


I've had Gracie within grabing distance (less then a foot away) but I didn't have the heart to cage her as she looks so happy living free. I've tried to approch her and she want's noting to do with me. I'm a very unhappy camper as she hasn't been around for the past 3 days. When she flew away for the last time she left behind a feather which I quickly picked up and saved, it was almost like she said here's someting to remember me by.
I get between 50 and 100 guys and gals looking for a meal depending on the day. I get a newbie every now and then like today.


pigeon_trainer said:


> I searched the internet looking for good pigeon pictures, then I remembered that the best pigeon pictures I had ever seen were on this thread.
> 
> My assistant and I decided to paint a pigeon mural on the doors of our storage shed. I saved some of your pictures for inspiration
> 
> If it turns out well, perhaps I'll take a picture, and you can see your birds on my shed
> 
> Great job!!


 Thank you for the great compliment! I can't wait to see your mural, I'm sure you captured them in all their pidgie glory.


Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> What were you attempting here, to embed a video into your post? I don't know how to do that myself but perhaps you could just post the link to your video


 I was attempting to embed my video to no avail, I guess that feature is not allowed on the board. I'll add the link like you said.

Here are some pics from today including a newbie with double bands, a white one with lettering and a soild pink one. He wouldn't let me get a close look and my camera couldn't capture them.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Why pigeons are better then cats! They don't eat your feet  Can you say OUCHHHH!


----------



## mr squeaks

HA! Consideter yourself lucky, Pete! I have a cat who likes to lick AND BITE my toes (bare) and sometimes my leg (especially around feeding time!)

THEN, there is Squeaks, who also thinks that toes are open to ATTACK!  

Count your blessings! Besides, at least you have on SOCKs...try BARE!  

LOVE your cat picture! Your kitty is really "into it!" ROFL Have seen that "look" before!


----------



## Garye

Cute kitty. I see you also have a banded one in your flock. I have the same problem - I can't get close enough to Bronson to read her numbers and the camera won't pick it up. Wish they'd make the numbers bigger but I guess the band is too small that they can't.

But Bronson shows up with the ferals every day. They seem to accept her. She's gotten a few "offers" from the males for courtship but she's not interested. I guess your banded friend will start showing up more often too.

Now that the heat's gone a bit, Garye's back out and so is Sue. Both don't seem to like the heat.

Has anyone noticed that right after the Fourth of July, their feral flock actually grew? Mine did and then it dwindled down to the normal amount of birds a couple of days after. I think the poor birds were so scared that they joined my flock and then when they felt it was safe again, rejoined their old flocks.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Pete,

If you ever do get the opportunity to catch the little Helmet, please send her to me when the weather permits, she will have a wonderful nutruring home, and a boyfriend too! 

Thank you Pete and Garye for feeding and supporting our feral friends as well as the lost homing/racing pigeons that come around, since they can't be caught, hopefully they can get their barings and return home on their own.


----------



## Feather

Pete,

Fera the feral kitty must have told your feline what happens to "cats" that stalk birds. With those three super heros able to pop through any worm hole, your kitty has taken up eating feet as an alternative.

OUCHHHHHHHHHHH

I love the picture of the pigeons that look like they are all ready to take off, and that one little guy goes "Wait a minute, let me pose for this guy".

I hope Gracie is o.k.. She is so beautiful.

How is Hali? 

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I get my fair share of bare foot, leg, hand & hand attacks, anything in reach is open game when he gets in one of his moods. 

My flock has been pretty much the same size all summer plus or minus a few here and there. I haven't seen the banded newbie lately, maybe he saw the party and just pooped in for a quick snack then back home to roost..I hope.

I've been not so happy lately Treesa, Gracie the helmet girl hasn't been spotted for 5 consecutive days now. I really hope she gained her strength and made her way home If she does happen to return I'll use all the tricks in my book to catch her and send her to you and Jasper.

My kitty tried to stalk my birdies but was shown the err of his was very quickly! Hali is a little monster Feather! She acts all sweet and innocent when I take her out to play but after a few mins she gets rambunctious and starts trouble and has to be put in time out till she calms down again.

I'm running behind on cropping and resizing my pidgie pics but here's todays sunset, it was a beauty tonight!


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks, Pete. I hope Gracie made it home too, I will pray for her safety.


----------



## Feather

Pete I saw your beautiful sunset last night, and I forgot to tell you good night.

So I'll do it now!

Sleep With The Angels, Pete

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you for the good night Feather! My neighbors are back to their threatening to call the police and fine me again so I have to go back to stealth feedings   My flock pics are going to be sparse due to people's ignorance. As of today Gracie hasn't returned I'm really, REALLY hoping she made it back home safe and sound.


----------



## Feather

Pete,

I will be looking forward to seeing any new pictures that you have, but in the mean time I still have a good time looking at the photos that you have already posted. 

I hope that Gracie is staying cool where ever she is.
Do what you need to do to keep your neighbors from causing you to pay a fine. 

Maybe it's time for S. Squeaks, S. Pidge, Gertrude, Ol Bright Eyes, Unie, Tater and The Dinkster to pay your neighbors a visit. You know there is that worm hole in the sky right by your house. I'm sure that they will be letting Hali out of her cage as soon as they arrive. A good tar and feathering is what some neighbors need. With all this moulting there will be plenty of feathers. Hmmm, I wonder what they could use in place of tar?


----------



## TerriB

Feather said:


> ...Hmmm, I wonder what they could use in place of tar?


I'd suggest poop, but unfortunately it dissolves fairly easily in water. Too bad, because we do have a ready supply.


----------



## mr squeaks

Actually, don't think we would have to add water! Squeaks has some wonderful feather sticking poops! He'll be more than happy to donate to the cause! He is now out of "daddy" mode and rarin' for adventure!

We could give the neighbors something to think about since we have pigeons who are on duty night (Ol Bright Eyes and Unie) and day (everybody else!) 

We could use the "Shadow" technique of "clouding" their minds so they cannot "see" you with the pigeons, Pete! Squeaks has been especially trained by a "master" pigeon but all the Super Power Pigeons have this ability.

(psst, WW..."seed" pipes or holes...pijies don't eat worms...)


----------



## alvin

That depends on two things;
1. If the Pijie is normal, and not a Super Pij,
2. What said Super Pij was eating before hand (or 'Loading up' if you will.....)


----------



## Feather

Are our Super Heros planning a "fly by" ? ? ? ?

Stay Tuned!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Wouldn't that be grand? 

Unfortunately, a word of caution! Any negative - ah - discipline could work against Pete. Poops away might make these baaad pij neighbors even MORE rabid against Pete. Can't have that.

However, working on their minds so they cannot "see" might be quite helpful. A force field between their place and Pete's might work too. Mmmm, could also "persuade" them to be "sleeping" or away from home whenever Pete is out and about for the pigeon cause...

On the other hand, we might be able to call in The Vulture! Decisions, decisions...

Then, there is Doodles, who, as a member of Star Fleet Command, could "transport" these neighbors through a seed hole to a planet where the ruling life forms are PIGEONS...BIG PIGEONS!  YES! They would be "condemned" to shoveling pigeon poop!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I'm in need of the super pidgies! One set of evil neighbors left for vacation...BUT, the evil one I worry about most are still there and keep an out for my feedings.gggrrrrrrrrrrr! I haven't stopped yet, I just can't say no to all those hungry lil faces. I'll make sure there an open seed hole open and waiting for a strategic strike by our super feathered ones. 
The tagged pidge returned today for a snack but no Gracie in sight. Here's a few pics I was able to snap this afternoon.
























HMMMMMM. that's one strange pidgie


----------



## mr squeaks

That is a GREAT "comin' in for a landing" shot!  Caught just right!

Where did your "pij of a different kind" come from?


----------



## alvin

Feather said:


> Are our Super Heros planning a "fly by" ? ? ? ?
> 
> Stay Tuned!!!


Yes, A little Bird told me that they are.


----------



## Feather

Good Morning Everyone,

I stopped by to look at Pete's pictures. They make me feel good. I was just wondering how many times that hand with kind offerings has saved a bird who was on the brink of starvation.

Your a good Man Pete!

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

mr squeaks said:


> That is a GREAT "comin' in for a landing" shot!  Caught just right!
> 
> Where did your "pij of a different kind" come from?


My odd pidgie was a duckie that lives off the Delaware river in the middle of a tourist trap. He was the most friendly fella in the bunch and came right up to me for a quick snack.



Feather said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I stopped by to look at Pete's pictures. They make me feel good. I was just wondering how many times that hand with kind offerings has saved a bird who was on the brink of starvation.
> 
> Your a good Man Pete!
> 
> Feather


Thank you so much Feather! I try and spread as much food to as many hungry lil ones I can find. 
Today I almost killed a lil one with kindness. I went to refill my feeder tonight so everyone would have a nice breakfast waiting for them in the AM. It was quite dark and I just did my usual filling and went to hang it up when I noticed something odd, It was the head of a sparrow poking out from under the seed. Somehow a sparrow worked itself under the narrow opening to get inside the feeder but was unable to escape. The poor thing must have been stuck there for hours. I rushed to empty the feeder to see if the little one still with us and unbelievably s/he was. The poor thing's eyes were crusted over with seed, I cleared them and gave him a drink. Within a few mins he started to become a little more active opening his eyes and twitching his wings. 15 mins later the little one was perching on my finger and holding himself up on his own power. He's sleeping well right now all warm and snug. I really hope to wake to a happy lil one ready to rejoin his family and friends. If there's a happy ending I'll get a shot of the cutie, I didn't have the heart to put him through a photo session after all he was through.


----------



## Skyeking

*little cutie!*

Hi Pete,

I'm so glad to hear you checked and filled your feeder last night,  I am certainly glad you are punctual.

Hope the sparrow is doing really well this morning, and please do post a pic if it doesn't stress the little guy.

Thank you


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Unfortunately the little one didn't make it through the night The way he was recovering last night I was expecting to find a happy little camper this morning. Well here's another heartbreak under my belt


----------



## alvin

Can't save 'em all Pete. Take comfort in successes like Moe, and try not to dwell on the others.


----------



## Skyeking

I'm sorry the sparrow didn't make it, thank you for giving him comfort and warmth his last hours.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, I'm so sorry the little sparrow passed away. I guess the stress and maybe heat was just to much for him overall.


----------



## Feather

I ditto Treesa's and Alvin's sentiments, and I will raise them one. All we have to do is look at the pictures of all of your little fat successes. Your ferals, in a neigborhood that frowns on feeding them, look awefully healthy to me.

When ever it will not hurt your well being, you just keep your hand stuck out there Pete. 
As a matter of fact, that picture would be a great avatar or signature picture for you, as it sure sums up... Who Pete Is.

Feather


----------



## karla

I am so sorry  
You gave him food, water and all your best.
You are one of a kind !!!
My deepest sympaty 
Karla


----------



## mr squeaks

I add my condolences too, Pete! I'm so sorry the little one didn't make it. I know you did all you could...


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pete, sorry to hear about the sparrow. Please don't be too hard on yourself...it was a very unusual circumstance and you couldn't have done more to make it right.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you all for you condolences, they really help when these unfortunate
endings occur. It seems I have no luck when it comes to keeping the wee ones with us, I've lost many a sparrow and starling soul for reasons I can't understand. Like the old saying goes...If at first you don't succeed......
Due to my clandestine feedings I haven't been able to get any good pics of my flock  I did get a pic of this spooky fella tonight.


----------



## mr squeaks

What an interesting spider and beautful web! 

What kind of spider is that, do you know? We have lots of Black Widows out here but, so for, I haven't seen any hanging around on my balcony. I'm sure my cats would get bitten if they became too curious!!

Saw a baby Tarantula one time while backpacking. They are quite fascinating and the movies sure don't help their reputation! My friend and I went backpacking during Tarantula season and we placed our sleeping bags near some (we didn't know this at the time). When I woke up the next morning, there was a nice speciman slowly ambling its way along about a foot in front of my face. I was startled but not frightened because I think they are very interesting.


----------



## Feather

Isn't that a garden spider? They are beautiful in their own right. I wonder where they keep their little blue prints and tape measure for that fantastically precise web? What kind of camera are you using now Pete? I didn't know they had little hairs. 

Feather


----------



## karla

wow nice pictures you take everytime Pete!! 
As Feather ask you , I am curious to know what kind of camara are you using?? 

Karla


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pete, your spider looks just like some of the ones I get sometimes....and it also looks like he may be building in a similar spot...My back porch has an iron railing, plus a little roof over it and a porch light. These fellow like to build their web stretching from the house to the railing to the little porch roof, near the light (which attracts bugs). Smart guys, these spiders!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski

We're lucky out east as we don't have any black widows here, now a tarantula I would like to come across! I have no idea what type spider I have hanging around but he is spooky looking up close. That's funny, Linda! My spider is in pretty much the same location, he must be doing wee because he's been there for some time now. 
The pics were taken with a Panisonic Lumix, I really like that camera it's much better then mine. I have to get some more pics of my babies soon, It's strange no posting any.


----------



## Feather

When I lived in a condo, I was lucky enough to have a Garden Spider build her web right between my neighbors and my car-port. She (the spider) lived there for a long time. One evening I heard my neighbor drive up, and then I heard his girlfriend start screaming, about the spider. Just as I was opening my front door to ask them to please leave her there, my neighbor was stepping on her.
He had torn her web down too.

Just remembering this episode makes me say some not so nice words.
They are so beneficial, and I told them so. The big cry-baby made him kill my spider.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

Feather, that's so sad. I watched Charlotte's web one time and cried and now can't watch it anymore. We never kill spiders and enjoy watching them weave their magic. In the fall a lot of the larger ones get in the house (somehow) and we just scoop them up in a small container and put them outside.

People are silly and mean sometimes.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Yes, Feather, that's too bad about your spider....although these type of spiders are big and look scary, I've found that they are pretty timid. The ones by my back door will kind of "fold up" to try to protect themselves if you point a finger too close to them. The one time I tried this, I felt so bad that I had scared the poor thing!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks

I, too, am sad to hear your story, Feather!

I have a friend who doesn't like spiders and when she sees one, she gets out her spray insecticide. Since these are usually Wolf Spiders and quite large, I never let her kill them! I'll just remove them to another spot so they don't bother her! 

Just can't stand people killing anything because they don't like or are afraid! I am TERRIFIED of the large sewer cockroaches but still don't want to kill them. I remember when we found one in my apartment when my daughter was still living with me. I had her catch it and then we took it outside (me following a couple of feet behind!) and let it go some distance away. 

Tarantulas are quite special, Pete, and I've been fortunate to see a few. I understand that people have the Red Knee (I think that's the name) Tarantulas as pets.


----------



## Rockie

Oh Pete, I'm so sorry to hear about this little sparrow. As sad as it was, at least he was as comfortable as possible thanks to your care. 

As far as your spider...Great shot, although I'm not as happy to see them as it seems the others are. However, I would never kill any & wish that other people who don't particularly like them as well wouldn't either. Live and let live. We have "safari kits" throughout the house (plastic cup & cardboard) to safely capture and relocate any and all buggies to the outside.

You should consider doing some animal photography on the side...I would hire you to do a layout of pics of my many babies in a second.


----------



## Garye

I'm sorry to hear about the sparrow too. I like spiders. I know they eat bugs so I like to have them around. Plus anyways, don't you remember the saying: "Kill a spider and it will rain". 

Believe me, last month here, I had enough of rain.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Leslie, I had to laugh with your mention of "safari cups". Didn't know the method had a name but I keep 2 plastic cups handy and do it the way you describe. Glad to know the name.


----------



## maryjane

Now how did I know that most people on here would be spider-savers?  Me too, of course. We do have the black widows around, especially now, but instead of a plastic cup and cardboard, those guys get an solid steel cup and metal cover!  Great pictures of that spider. We had one a few summers ago who was huge and appeared to be hard-shelled; her five feet webs (yes, five feet webs) were taken down and re-done every evening at nine or so and some nights I would watch her in what can only be described as awe. Of course, walking into one of those webs the next day wasn't always so great.....


----------



## Feather

Yes Mary Jane,

My spider would build her web every night as well. She built it over the grassy island separating my carport from my neighbors. From the moment I saw her web, I was afraid for her. But I just figured out why she lasted so long. When I would get out of my car (drivers side) I was next to the island. When my neighbor would get out of his car he was not on the island side. But when his girlfriend got out on the passenger side that would make her next to the island. They are big spiders, but really pretty.

When I catch my bugs I use two pieces of paper, and sometimes I loose my passenger. Thanks to you people, now I will use a cup.

Boy...the things we learn on Pigeon-Talk.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

It's good to hear we have a bunch of spidey savers here! I go out of my way to relocate any wayward buggie to a more hospitable location and I'm usually ridiculed for doing so. I believe in karma and you reap what you sow, I hate to say I did some bad things as a youth that I'm just ashamed of and I'm going out of my way to do the right thing no matter how small it may seem. I wasn't able to get any pics of my feral friends today, BUT..I did get some shots of the lovely ferals that make their homes under the parking area of the local Home Depot. Almost every opening has a pidgie family or single occupant and the most adorable squeaking coming from the hidden nests, unfortunately they're not the prettiest pics due to the results of all poop. I had to keep my picture taking to a minimum as not to draw unwanted attention to them, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## mr squeaks

Speaking of rescuing...the other night I noticed one of my cats pawing at something on the rug. When I checked, it looked like a worm and was almost the same color as my brownish carpet. I picked it up with a piece of paper towel and was heading for the trash can. I looked down and there was a perfectly formed VERY little baby lizard minus his tail (which he will grow back). He was almost transparent! Thank goodness he was still alive, so I gently let him go among some rocks on my landing to catch tiny bugs.

Every so often I find these babies, or rather my cats do and, LUCKILY, I'm usually able to rescue them - alive!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Shi, now you're talking - those little lizards are some of my favorite things in the world. I have been outside "supervising" the building of the new aviary, came back to the house and a itsy bitsy one scooted by my feet. We have a lot that hang out in and around our back porch.


----------



## Garye

Sighhh... if only pigeons could learn to use a toilet... maybe then people would be more acceptable towards them.

The day that pigeons can be toilet trained will be the day that they will lose their description as rats with wings.

I wonder if they can be taught to go in a toilet. I doubt it.

I do like your pix of them hanging out at the store. I also see pigeons hanging out underneath gas station roofs. It's like they were made for them.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Good looking out for your lil lizard friend! We don't get them in my neck of the woods. 
All the complaints I get from my neighbors are that the pigeons pooped on my car, house, fence..ect. If it weren't for the constant poo barrage my neighborer wouldn't complain so much, but as we all know from the aptly named child's book everyone poos. I just tell them God created rain to wash all that nasty old evil poo away and make everything good again, they really don't like that answer but they always get it


----------



## mr squeaks

Garye said:


> Sighhh... if only pigeons could learn to use a toilet... maybe then people would be more acceptable towards them.
> 
> The day that pigeons can be toilet trained will be the day that they will lose their description as rats with wings.
> 
> I wonder if they can be taught to go in a toilet. I doubt it.
> 
> I do like your pix of them hanging out at the store. I also see pigeons hanging out underneath gas station roofs. It's like they were made for them.


I hear you, Garye. And if pigeons could use their natural cliff type areas instead of man messing up the landscape with all his buildings...

With the way a lot of buildings are designed, there are "natural" places for pigeons to take up home life. Sure not the pigeon's fault that man made these neat "tract" homes for them!


----------



## Garye

I agree with you. Man still builds buildings the same way even though they know that birds love them that way. And then they complain about the birds. Well they know it's going to happen every time, so why do they keep on doing the buildings the same way? You'd think they'd change. Instead they want the birds to change. Birds are only following their instincts - it's not learned behavior.

Common sense would tell you, that it'd be easier and smarter if man would do the changing. We're supposed to be the more intelligent creatures.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*Look who's back in town*

I was amazed to find my favorite helmet girl Gracie has rejoined the flock after almost a month away. It was a relief to see her looking well but at the same time heartbreaking knowing she didn't find her way home. Here are a few pics I took, damn the neighbors! Gracie's return warranted a feast fit for a king pidgie!


----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## Feather

I have been trying to post on this thread for days. I'm wearing those braces on my fingers, so I am probably entering the wrong password.

So....first of all...Home Depot should be commended for building those little ledges for our friends.

Gracie looks like the flocks guardian angel descending upon them.

I am so glad that nothing happened to her.

I especially like the pigeon silhouettes backed by the blue sky and the white clouds. Maybe you need to enter some of these pictures in a contest.

Pete, I've been here just not able to post. Do you have any idea how hard that is without putting in my two cents.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Fantastic photos as always, Pete!,


----------



## Feather

That silhouette picture must be our Super Heroes. I could swear that one is wearing a cape. They are in your neighbor hood now you know! Maybe you could put the bright eyes on one.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you Feather & Brad! It warmed my heart seeing Gracie safe and sound. Here's the pic you were looking for Feather. You were right, it was our Super Hero's taking a well deserved break.....or scouring the countryside ever vigilantly looking for trouble.


----------



## Feather

Wow! That was quick! Thank You, Pete.

Now I can't wait for Alvin and Shi to drop in.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> Wow! That was quick! Thank You, Pete.
> 
> Now I can't wait for Alvin and Shi to drop in.
> 
> Feather


You're quite welcome Feather, I made a small change..hehehehe
Seems there's a Jedi in the group


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pete,

This latest batch of photos are REALLY nice!

Glad to see that Gracie is okay....those two light tan colored ones in the group shot remind me very much of the coloring of the pheasant pigeons shown in one of our other threads.

That picture w/ the light sabor is a hoot....maybe you can start "illustrating" Alvin's stories...LOL.

Linda


----------



## Feather

Now that is "The Bomb"

I'm reading Linda's post thinking what is she talking about. Pete will you post that picture on Alvins thread? Maybe we will give him a little surprise tomorrow when he wakes up.

Feather


----------



## Feather

*May the force be with you.*

Pete,

You saw the cape too. 

May the force be with you.

Feather


----------



## Garye

Gracie's back! She reminds me of my Sue. Sue will show up faithfully every day of the week, and then all of a sudden just disappear. Next month, there she is again.

My banded friend, Bronson, has been showing up every day. She's so far adapted well to the feral life. Scrums like the best of them. There's a trick she's learned (as well as Garye). When something startles the flock and they all fly up in the air, she'll take the chance and run into the circle to get first dibs on the food before the others come back down to eat. She and Garye both do this trick. As a matter of fact, sometimes Garye won't even fly up when the flock's startled, she'll just rush in closer to the food once they've all taken off.

She knows what she's doing.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

My double banded gent showed up again after a slight absence and now Gracie is AWOL again. ARGHHHHHHHH, they sure know how to keep my nerves frazzled!


----------



## mr squeaks

Darn, Pete! I sure wish Gracie could be caught and placed in a loving home! I worry about her vulnerability to predators!

GREAT PICTURES, AS ALWAYS!  

Thank you so much for showing the SPP with their light sabers! Strong pijies -all!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

mr squeaks said:


> Darn, Pete! I sure wish Gracie could be caught and placed in a loving home! I worry about her vulnerability to predators!
> 
> GREAT PICTURES, AS ALWAYS!
> 
> Thank you so much for showing the SPP with their light sabers! Strong pijies -all!


There's nothing more then I want to do then catch her, I thought I was going to get the chance but she proved me wrong. We don't have that many predators here but that doesn't make me worry none the less. If it's my destiny to catch her and hers to be caught only time will tell.
You're very welcome, I just happen to be at the right place at the right time to catch our super ones taking a breather. I'm sure if they saw me taking their pic they would have stopped me, OR..maybe they just wanted the publicity


----------



## mr squeaks

Pete Jasinski said:


> There's nothing more then I want to do then catch her, I thought I was going to get the chance but she proved me wrong. We don't have that many predators here but that doesn't make me worry none the less. If it's my destiny to catch her and hers to be caught only time will tell.
> 
> *You are very correct about being able to catch her. Sure wish you the BEST! *
> 
> You're very welcome, I just happen to be at the right place at the right time to catch our super ones taking a breather. I'm sure if they saw me taking their pic they would have stopped me, OR..maybe they just wanted the publicity



*Actually, ALL SPP are modest, shun publicity and rarely give interviews. Surprisingly, most are quite shy. However, notice that they are in "shadow" without discernable markings. that is usually done on purpose when they "sense" a camera around...

Who knows, however, perhaps a special "reporter," such as Alvin, would be able interview some of the SPP one of these days. *


----------



## Feather

I am not as afraid that Gracie won't come back as I was the first time she did not make an appearance. She sure is beautiful, and Graceful. I love that picture of her with her little wings spread.

Well my bird Polaris thinks that he is the "God Father" after he feeds his baby he runs around to the other loft and feeds those over there. Those babies' fathers are getting really irritated with him. But, he doesn't care...he feeds them anyways. The babies know him, because when they see him they start calling him. I don't mind if the other fathers are not close to their little ones, but if they are there is a fight. Well, the other fathers fight Polaris, he just keeps feeding their little ones as though they don't exist.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Pete,

I'm sending some good thoughts and prayers that Gracie will return and that you get the opportunity to catch her. She is such a little doll.

Your pictures are just so enjoyable, I just appreciate it!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, Gracie will be back for more of that good chow you put out.

Shi, I'll agree that most of the SPP are modest and shun publicity but Tater is the exception. He always wants attention and hogs the spotlight when he is performing. He has little modesty and will fight off all comers to be interviewed. He thinks he is the best dancing pigeon in the world and doesn't mind telling you he is.  

Feather, your Polaris sounds like a wonderful pigeon to be feeding all those other babies.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*Beautiful Dove Trellis*

Polaris sounds like he should be a member of the SPP's, he's a super hero to all the little ones he feeds. 
Gracie disappears for a few days then shows up unexpectedly to keep me on my toes. She poped in yesterday but wasn't here today, I think the SPP warned her of her impending capture and she's playing games with me now.
Here's some pics I received from Feather of a beautiful rose trellis with doves, I've never seen another like it but if I do it's going to find a spot in my yard


----------



## Feather

Thank You Pete,

I am glad Gracie is popping in and out. At least we know that she is alive, and that she is able to survive with the ferals.

I would like to have one of those trellises as well. Have no idea where to find one, but at least we can look at it here in your album.

Yes, POLARIS is a hero. It is so funny watching him feed his own and then run to the other loft to feed those. But, he is making the other dads upset so I am going to keep him away, so everyone can feed their own babies in peace.

Feather


----------



## TerriB

What a beautiful trellis! Looks custom made, really unusual!


----------



## mr squeaks

Never ceases to amaze me how some animals have such a strong nurturing sense!

I hear you about Polaris, Feather! Really unusual for a male, I would think!

My cat, Gypsy, is definitely "momma kitty" to Timmy, who she considers her "kitten!" Twiggy is more interested in smacking her one whenever she can (female dominance?). Usually Twiggy is the instigator.

However, Gypsy doesn't stop with Timmy. She REALLY wanted to add Squeaks to her "kitten" list but he just won't cooperate! Just as well, since it's not a good idea for her to be licking him anyway! She has pretty much given up but every so often.....I guess hope springs eternal!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*Hali's 3rd Hatch day*

Sorry this isn't pidgie related but since you've all meet my lil girl Hail I thought I let everyone know today was her hatch day. My big girl is already 3, it only seems like yesterday we brought her home at only 6 months old. The grow up soooo fast! 
Here's the hatch day girl with a few of her presents...


----------



## Feather

Happy Birthday Pretty Hali Girl,

I can see when you are not fighting crime that Daddy doesn't let you get bored. I love your picture with all of your beautiful presents.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Awwww, she's just beautiful! Squeaks and I wish Hali 

A WONDERFUL HATCH DAY! AND MANY MORE TO COME!  

Looks like Hali is quite excited by all her presents. You haven't spoiled her, have you? MMMMM?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, looks like Hali is saying "Daddy, I just don't know which one to play with".

And Hali, girl, I'm glad you were able to take a break from your super pidgies duty to celebrate your hatchday. You take care of my Tater and Mary Lou when you rejoin them.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Pete....Hali is so cute! Happy birthday little girl!!!! She looks like a lovebird but the colouring is all wrong, what species is she?


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you all for the warm b-day wishes. Hali is one spoiled little girl, her cage is chock full of toys and treats! She took the afternoon off from her SPP duties but will be back in action today. 
She's a blue mutation Pacific/Celestial Parrotlet, Brad. They're smaller then a lovebird but a smidge larger then a budgie and are the smallest parrot in the world.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, just curious - does Hali play with all her toys. I'm planning to get Dean (our cockatiel) some but worrier that I am hesitate to get any with string or wood. Do they swallow any of the string or wood when they chew on them?


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, just shows to go ya that I am NOT very observant! I thought Hali was a Parakeet (so sorry, Hali!)  

Now, when I looked again, I could see the difference in the beak. I thought the coloring was just another "shade."

What an interesting bird! Does or will she talk? If so, she will be able to tell you all about the SPPs UNLESS she "signs" the Code of Silence...


----------



## Feather

I think of Hali as the Tinkerbell of the SPP's.

Tiny (with a huge presence)
Almost the same color
Naughty, with a magical essence


Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> I think of Hali as the Tinkerbell of the SPP's.
> 
> Tiny (with a huge presence)
> Almost the same color
> Naughty, with a magical essence
> 
> 
> Feather



VERY well put, Feather...


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Lady Tarheel said:


> Pete, just curious - does Hali play with all her toys. I'm planning to get Dean (our cockatiel) some but worrier that I am hesitate to get any with string or wood. Do they swallow any of the string or wood when they chew on them?


Hi Maggie, 
All my fids spit out the wood, string & paper they tear off their toys, I haven't really seen them eat anything. My guys and gals love the birdy piñatas, they chew and shred them to pieces. Just keep an eye out and make sure Dean plays safe.
Hali is just like Tinkerbell, she flits around the room spreading her magic parrolet poopies. Hali is supposed to be able to talk but she doesn't no matter how much we try and teach her. I guess all of the SPP's secrets are safe with her.
Here are a few pics I took today. I was surprised to find today was bath day, everyone was pushing and shoving their way to get a spot in the "bath"


----------



## mr squeaks

Hey, Pete...looks like you need a bigger "bathtub!"  

OK, I give up...been wondering for a loooooong time, what the heck is a "*fid*?"


----------



## Feather

Glad to see little Gracie is back today!

Shi, A fid may be a kid when someone is in a hurry.

At least it is on my posts.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:



> Glad to see little Gracie is back today!
> 
> *Shi, A fid may be a kid when someone is in a hurry.*At least it is on my posts.
> 
> Feather



Well, I would have just dismissed it, but OTHERS have used the term. 

Unless using the Columbus typing system (discover and land), the "f" key is typed using the LEFT hand index finger and the "k" key uses the RIGHT hand middle finger! BIG DIFFERENCE...soooo, seems like some are deliberately saying "fids."

I'm sooooo confused...


----------



## Feather

Well how about if you type with just your right hand?

I don't know! I don't remember hearing the expression before, but if others have used it, we better find out what it is.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

mr squeaks said:


> Hey, Pete...looks like you need a bigger "bathtub!"
> 
> OK, I give up...been wondering for a loooooong time, what the heck is a "*fid*?"


Well Shi & Feather a fid is short for Feathered kID, it's a term used a lot in the parrot community. I also used it for my fish as fined kids. I could swear Gracie is being fed info as she always arrives after the feeding has begun and I gone indoors to watch. It's going to be hard to catch her.
I need to get a larger tub for sure, I couldn't get my camera in time to catch one pidgie in the bowl bathing with two more on the edge and Gracie trying to shove her way in. They are sooooo much fun to watch, my stress just melts away.


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh for heavens sake! Now WHY didn't I think of that! Feathered (k)id ! Makes perfect sense...*sigh*

Many thanks, Pete... 

Guess I can use my LEFT hand again, Feather???? LOL


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*Possibly the last picture of Gracie with my ferals*

Well I never thought I'd say this but it looks like Gracie might not be gracing my feral flock any longer  Here a pic I got this afternoon, she was soaked to the bone. The poor lil thing looked like a drowned rat, her feathers were a mess


----------



## Feather

Lets just hope for the best.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Oh Feather, the best might be right around the corner


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather, time to clean up your PM's your all filled up  Check your mail you have incoming!


----------



## TAWhatley

Gracie looks awful, Pete .. surely all wet like that you could catch her .. easier said than done, I know  

Terry


----------



## Feather

Thought about Gracie all night.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, molting may be contributing to how she looks but I'm concerned that she is not shedding the water from her feathers. Try setting up a box trap.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*What a difference a day makes!*

Well I was right when I said I wouldn't see Gracie with my feral flock any longer, as I type she's safely snoozing away in her cage. I had already caught her when I made the posting but she was a mess and needed to be deloused, checked for canker and given some rest before I took pics of her and presented them to everyone. Her feathers were totally soaked to the point she could get only 4 feet of lift which made it easy to catch her. Today she's a different bird, her feathers are dry and back to normal and she had no problem making it to a model plane I have hanging 8 feet up on my ceiling. 
I'm going to let her get her aclimated to people and indoor life then she'll be off to her new home in Florida with Treesa & Jasper...yippeeeeeee. Knowing she's going to be safe with a loving home makes my soooooooo happy, this little angel deserves it.
Well here is the jail bird playing on her cage and my bed....oh, and as a Stuka Bomber pilot.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Pete,

I'm so thrilled you took the pictures, what a little doll! 

Thank you for your gracious offer to fly her out here when she is rehabilitated, I am overwhelmed and so is Jasper! He is just beside himself with anticipation and delight! 

Thank you!


----------



## Feather

Shame on you Pete! Is this the way you pay back an ol friend for all the teasing she has given you? I was glued to the computer yesterday waiting to hear word of her. I have company from Colorado. Fortunately, they went to the L.A. Fair.

I am so glad that you have her safe. She is in great hands, and will soon be in Treesa's loving care. Truely....this is like a Fairy Tale, that couldn't have had a better ending.

This is one little bird that we won't have to worry about this winter.

Wait until Jasper sees her!

Feather


----------



## TerriB

What an excellent outcome! You deserve an extra "Way to go!!" for keeping an eye out and catching this little wet hen, then arranging transportation to Treesa and Jasper. I'm sure Gracie is feeling much safer with all the comforts of home. Well done, Pete!


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT NEWS, PETE! I know Gracie will have a wonderful home! Her expression reminds me so much of Cindy's Mikko and Malio!

She sure is a beauty! Of course, we will eagerly await updates when she arrives at her new home!!!


----------



## Feather

She's a fat little thing. Isn't she? Do all your ferals look like that? 

Pete...u are going to have to put them on a diet, or none of them will be able to fly. And you were blaming the wet feathers.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley

Whoo Hoo! Happy days are here again for all concerned! Well, well done Pete. I know Treesa and Jasper are eagerly awaiting the arrival of the lovely Gracie in Florida.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

It's going to be hard sending her to Florida for her retirement, I'm enjoying her company....even though the feelings aren't mutual. I'm not used to having pigeons that can fly, when she gets tired of my attention she flies to the highest object and looks down grunting at me when I approach. I have one card up my sleeve, she loves Dudley! All I had to do is put Dudley on the floor and as soon as she sees him she flies down to him and then I'll catch her. I'm not sure if Dudley could still be a carrier of PMV after 2 years but It's better to be safe then sorry, it's sad though because they look like they want to get to know each other. 
She just looks like she's a fatty, Feather, she puffs her chest out when I get close to intimidate me I guess.
Here are a few of the countless pics I took today.


----------



## Feather

She is tiny, but she does look like she could be cousin to the butter ball.

She is just a beautiful little model. You let her fly around all summer, and it is time for her to come inside.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> She is tiny, but she does look like she could be cousin to the butter ball.
> 
> She is just a beautiful little model. You let her fly around all summer, and it is time for her to come inside.
> 
> Feather


It is time for her to come inside, I agree 110%. She had her fun flitting about the neighborhood but she's just not meant to be outside as my semi easy capture of her shows! I've never had to send a pidge anywhere so I'll have to do some research on who'll ship her and the best way to send her. I'm probably going to wait until next weekend or so, so I can get all everything ironed out and get ready for the big move. This isn't going to be easy as I've been infatuated buy her form our first meeting and now she's a member of my flock it'll be even harder Don't worry Treesa she'll be heading your way


----------



## christina11

mr squeaks said:


> THEN, there is Squeaks, who also thinks that toes are open to ATTACK!


Oh my that made me think of Argranade right now as I read this...  

He always used to chase me in the basement and run after my toes but I didnt mind I loved it and I loved Argranade so much I dont care how much a pigeon smacks & pecks me ill always love them lol.

I wish I still had him pecking my toes it nearly brings me to tears. 


**Edit**

Oh yes Pete I forgot to comment on how good of a photo pigeon shooter you are lol.

*Glad everything went well with that Helmet she's a real beauty!*


----------



## maryjane

That second-to-last picture of her, head-on, is so funny! She looks like she's wearing sunglasses on her head or an aviator cap.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pete,

Congratulations on catching Gracie....hope it's smooth "sailing" for her on her trip to Florida.

This is O/T, but I can't help myself from mentioning it:

Pete, you have a beautiful home! I've admired the colors and the furnishings and decorations I've seen in all of your indoor shots, and just figured it's time I told you! Okay, now that I've gotten that out of my system, back to pigeons....LOL.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks

Pete - I think Pidgey mentioned something about a "pet carrier" service. You might want to PM him...

Gracie is a BEAUTY! 

I'm sure all will go well! Sure will be looking forward to updates from BOTH "owners!"


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you Linda, at least someone likes my taste  My girlfriend says I have taste where I sit sometimes  Plus, all pictures are strategical taken to avoid messes, stains and such.
I contacted Pidgey, Shi, and got the name of the service plus I've been in contact with Treesa for ideas on getting my lil girl to her new home. 
I'm going to spend as much time playing with her and taking as many pictures as I can before she goes because I'll never get the chance again


----------



## Feather

Lin Hansen said:


> Pete,
> 
> Congratulations on catching Gracie....hope it's smooth "sailing" for her on her trip to Florida.
> 
> This is O/T, but I can't help myself from mentioning it:
> 
> Pete, you have a beautiful home! I've admired the colors and the furnishings and decorations I've seen in all of your indoor shots, and just figured it's time I told you! Okay, now that I've gotten that out of my system, back to pigeons....LOL.
> 
> Linda



Linda, I'm glad that you mentioned that, because that is what I have been thinking. Pete if you are sitting on your taste, then stay seated.

If you are determined to send Gracie to Treesa, then maybe she can send you an off spring. I know that you have always been fond of Gracie, but being a man of your word you will send her in spite of your feelings.

Just think of how healthy Gracie is going to be. She won't be cold, and she will be loved.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!

Pete, I am so very, very, happy you caught Gracie. I had worried about her but doesn't she look better already! What a doll baby.

Treesa, I know your wishes have come true to have a pal for Jasper. They're going to look so good together and she'll have a wonderful forever home with you and the gang. I don't know if you already have one named Gracie but, if not, I hope you keep the name. We lost our Gracie about 3 years ago (she was around 14 years old) and still miss her terribly so I won't easily forget your Gracie.

I love this forum!


----------



## Skyeking

Pete Jasinski said:


> This isn't going to be easy as I've been infatuated buy her form our first meeting and now she's a member of my flock it'll be even harder Don't worry Treesa she'll be heading your way



Hi Pete,

I know where you are coming from, I had a difficult time finding the right flight and emotions involved because we fell in love with Rosco. Once they become pets they are like our children, and you worry so much about them when they fly. Rosco was so easy to love, so endearing as is Gracie, I'm sure. I was a nervous wreck as it was my first experience shipping too. If you find that you love her too much and can't let go I will understand.

Jasper is always flying so quickly, and he flits just like a butterfly. He is always in reach but impossible to catch. He has the sweetest high pitched little roo-koo and he is non-stop on the move, like he was wound up and has a life time battery.

The pictures of Gracie are incredible, she is an absolute baby doll. 

My husband is remodeling all the cubbies in the coop, and we will make a very special one for Jasper. So far he has a box on the floor that he fought hard for, and sleeps in it at night, but that is not permanent. We had several birds that lost their cubbies due to remodeling one whole wall and roof, they refuse to sit on the perches, they all want a cubby, so a few are in boxes right now.

Maggie, I don't want to change her name, I think Gracie is perfect and suits her very well. She is a little blessing and graces one with her presence.

Thank you Pete, for everything.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I know where you are coming from, I had a difficult time finding the right flight and emotions involved because we fell in love with Rosco. Once they become pets they are like our children, and you worry so much about them when they fly. Rosco was so easy to love, so endearing as is Gracie, I'm sure. I was a nervous wreck as it was my first experience shipping too. If you find that you love her too much and can't let go I will understand.
> 
> Jasper is always flying so quickly, and he flits just like a butterfly. He is always in reach but impossible to catch. He has the sweetest high pitched little roo-koo and he is non-stop on the move, like he was wound up and has a life time battery.
> 
> The pictures of Gracie are incredible, she is an absolute baby doll.
> 
> My husband is remodeling all the cubbies in the coop, and we will make a very special one for Jasper. So far he has a box on the floor that he fought hard for, and sleeps in it at night, but that is not permanent. We had several birds that lost their cubbies due to remodeling one whole wall and roof, they refuse to sit on the perches, they all want a cubby, so a few are in boxes right now.
> 
> Maggie, I don't want to change her name, I think Gracie is perfect and suits her very well. She is a little blessing and graces one with her presence.
> 
> Thank you Pete, for everything.


There's no need to thank me Treesa, It's you who should be thanked for taking her in and saving her form a harsh winter here up north. I feared that if she remained uncaught she would surely perish this winter. Now that I have her and can inspect her up close she is a fragile creature and ill suited for the harsh weather NJ has to offer. 

Like any parent, "step parent" in this case they want only the best for their child and that would be a life with you, Jasper and the rest of your beautiful flock. Just be sure to send a pic every now and then


----------



## Skyeking

I hope she will enjoy life here in the coop. The weather has been hot but now it is getting more comfortable. My birds spend spend their days in the aviary, sunbathing, swimming in their pools, or in the coop or dining room. Life is good  

Pictures? You bet!


----------



## Feather

Wow! This was an impelling conversation. Gracie is a very lucky little bird to have fallen in with the flock that goes to eat at Pete's house.

In my eyes...this is a display of the type of Character that many of the members posses on this forum. I went one night thinking that we had lost Gracie. Now...no matter which way the feather blows, Gracie has got the best of the best. It is the willingness of both of you to give her to the other that impresses me. I call that love.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> Wow! This was an impelling conversation. Gracie is a very lucky little bird to have fallen in with the flock that goes to eat at Pete's house.
> 
> In my eyes...this is a display of the type of Character that many of the members posses on this forum. I went one night thinking that we had lost Gracie. Now...no matter which way the feather blows, Gracie has got the best of the best. It is the willingness of both of you to give her to the other that impresses me. I call that love.
> 
> Feather


You're right Feather, this board is filled with some of the most caring people in the world! We all look of out for our feathered friends and would go out of way to assure their well being. The stories I read here give me renewed faith in our species.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Here are a few more pics of my guest of honor...


----------



## Feather

She is such a beautiful decoration. You are having a good time with her aren't you Pete?

Is she getting use to you. Some of her expressions look as though you may be talking to her, and she is trying to figure out the sound. Gracie is a perfect name for her.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> She is such a beautiful decoration. You are having a good time with her aren't you Pete?
> 
> Is she getting use to you. Some of her expressions look as though you may be talking to her, and she is trying to figure out the sound. Gracie is a perfect name for her.
> 
> Feather


I'm having the time of my life with her Feather! This is a dream come true, I've been looking through all the pics I took of her outside and I can't believe she's flitting about my house. 
She's a bit more excepting of me when she's in her cage but once she's out and about I'm public enemy #1. 
I talk to her and do my best coo impression, she looks at me and might venture within a safe distance but tires of my foolishness quickly.
I hope Treesa has more luck getting to know her then I am


----------



## Feather

Well I'm sure that it will be Jasper that takes her affection when she gets to Florida. Theresa will have a blast watching those two. I wonder what Gracie will think of Treesa when she scoots across her lunch room to get in the loft.

You may just have to take a trip to Florida with your camera to capture all
of this for us. I keep having visions of her on a lounge with a tall AVC, legs crossed, wearing a big hat and sunglasses.

What does Dorian think of her flitten around?

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Pete,

That is exactly how Jasper is, he flits everywhere, looks at me and laughs "catch me if you can...HAH!", but once he is in a cage he mellows out, he is so cute. Everytime I look at him he is strutting his stuff for one hen after another. He is just too cute.

what a HUGE surprise awaits him.


Feather,

I hope NOT to have to scoot across the dining room the door is working fine!  

I will take as many pictures as I can when they are inside my holding cage, but once they are loose in the coop, it will be challenging! I will try to catch them in a loving moment.

You know, this all depends on Gracie accepting Jasper also, she holds all the cards. How could she not though, he is as endearing as she. We shall see


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Luckily Dorian is at my girlfriends and faaaaaaaar way from Gracie. He's kept locked away from the pidgies when play time comes. 
The ways things here look Gracie wishes to be social with other pigeons as she heads right for Dudley when I use him as bait to lure her down off the curtains. 
If things go according to plan I should have a delivery date set for her tomorrow because her box came in today. I'll be aiming for a Mon or Tues delivery date but I'll get in touch with you before anything is written in stone.
Here are a few more pics, I feel bad hijacking my feral's thread by posting only Gracie pics lately but I think they understand.


----------



## Feather

Pete,

I sure am enjoying Gracie's photo album. She is the cutest little thing. Of coarse I always enjoy seeing Dudley, Hali, Guapo and Moe.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Pete,

She sure is cute little curious bird, and has NO IDEA  what surprise is in store for her.  

When I called the post office (the main office in charge of delivery of birds) they said to call Monday, if you want to fly that week. They have to check which carriers, & what flights are available upon notice, as they change each week.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Here are a few more pics of the unsuspecting traveler, her time as a house pidgie are numbered in hours.


----------



## TerriB

Well, Gracie has certainly made the transition to house pigeon.  Love the pic of her checking her reflection - making sure every feather is in place for her upcoming trip!


----------



## Feather

Very nice pictures Pete! You have a beautiful house. Gracie and Dudley look as though they are playing hide-and-seek. That is such a cute picture.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Pete,

What great pictures, she looks quite at home. I really appreciate you sending her out to us, I know how hard it is, but you can still change your mind if you want her.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> What great pictures, she looks quite at home. I really appreciate you sending her out to us, I know how hard it is, but you can still change your mind if you want her.


Hi Treesa, 
There's no turning back now! She's already in the system and will be in sunny Florida tomorrow afternoon  All I ask is for pics and plenty of them


----------



## Skyeking

Pete Jasinski said:


> Hi Treesa,
> There's no turning back now! She's already in the system and will be in sunny Florida tomorrow afternoon  All I ask is for pics and plenty of them



Hi Pete,

GREAT NEWS  

Thanks for the update. I typed that earlier post before I got your call this morning!

I am looking forward to tomorrow, and I will notify you as soon as I pick her up.

Of course, I will be taking pictures as soon as time permits.

Thank you very much for allowing me to be the recipient of this darling little bird, what a precious little gift she is, thanks to you.


----------



## Ryiinn

She's absolutely precious!!! I'm so glad that she went from one lovely temporary home to another wonderful permanent home!

Lucky little baby


----------



## mr squeaks

Treesa - do let us know when Gracie arrives as soon as you can!  

The SUSPENSE is really getting to me!!!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy

WOW! i wish i had one that color!


----------



## Feather

Treesa,

I will be checking in tomorrow for word on the safe arrival of Princess Gracie.

I can't wait until Jasper sees her. 

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Even though I lost my flock I still have my urban/parking lot flock. I feed them at night so they have breakfast waiting for them in the morning. I visit them on the weekend and they're happy to see me because they know there's an extra feeding in the works. Here are a few pics I took of them this afternoon. I might be down but I'm not out!


----------



## mr squeaks

You GO, Pete! You da man! LOVE your STYLE!   

How far away are these lucky pijies from where you live? If not far, I'm sure the word will spread and your backyard buddies will soon be flyin' in! 

There are a LOT of pijies there! They must be getting food OK - so far!


----------



## Skyeking

*Pete's Parkinglot Pigeons*

Hi Pete,

Those pictures are just awesome with the birds flying and landing! 

I love your parking lot pigeons!  

May they live long, happy and healthy lives, and spread the word to your back yard flock of where the geten's good!


----------



## Lin Hansen

Oh boy, Pete....looking at your pictures, especially the first one, reminds me of looking at the opening intro to The Sopranos.....most New Jerseyans can recognize many of the background locations! 

Now, that first shot----is that Tonnelle Avenue or further down where it turns into Routes 1 & 9??? LOL I drove on Tonnelle quite a bit about 20 years ago when I used to work at APA, so I'm leaning toward that. 

Even though I'm pretty close by, I don't need to use those roads too often, but the background in the first shot is seriously ringing a bell.

Linda


----------



## christina11

What great photo's!

The second picture is funny...because you see that little black and white pigeon and the grey regular pigeon next to it Lol it looks like there running as fast as there little feet can take them!  

Glad your still in buisness!


----------



## Garye

There's a Garye there! What a great bunch of pigeons! At least you still have them. Maybe your backyard pigeons will find their way there.


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photos, Pete! Keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

That is Tonnelle Ave Linda, It's not to far from where it crosses with Patterson Plank Rd. We'll have to meet up at the Home Depot or Walmart one weekend and bring you by to introduce them to you  
Unfortunately my recently evicted flock is nowhere near this location This was the flock at my girl friends house that had to be relocated last year. Thet moved a whole 2 blocks away to friendly feeding grounds.


----------



## Feather

What A Guy!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete, your pictures are awesome. The flock looks healthy and I'm glad to see so many of them. Thanks a lot.


----------



## mr squeaks

Pete Jasinski said:


> That is Tonnelle Ave Linda, It's not to far from where it crosses with Patterson Plank Rd. We'll have to meet up at the Home Depot or Walmart one weekend and bring you by to introduce them to you
> *Unfortunately my recently evicted flock is nowhere near this location* This was the flock at my girl friends house that had to be relocated last year. Thet moved a whole 2 blocks away to friendly feeding grounds.


Well, they are in the same State, right? Pigeon telegraph is AWESOME! 

We can also ask the SPPs to assist in their relocation!


----------



## Victor

Pete, man, you just out do yourself every time. I was somewhat afraid the pictures were going to be delayed for a while, but you didn't skip a beat.Thank you as always for sharing your GREAT picures. They are so real!


----------



## Victor

Garye said:


> There's a Garye there! What a great bunch of pigeons! At least you still have them. Maybe your backyard pigeons will find their way there.


I see that Garye! You see Tooter up above him with his wings up ?


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pete Jasinski said:


> That is Tonnelle Ave Linda, It's not to far from where it crosses with Patterson Plank Rd. We'll have to meet up at the Home Depot or Walmart one weekend and bring you by to introduce them to you
> Unfortunately my recently evicted flock is nowhere near this location This was the flock at my girl friends house that had to be relocated last year. Thet moved a whole 2 blocks away to friendly feeding grounds.


LOL....yep, I thought so! I think there used to be a diner near that intersection called The Homestead. Hubby and I used to go there sometimes when we were dating.....but, don't think you'd remember that even if you grew up in this area....this was about 30 years ago, so you'd have been kind of little...LOL

Yes, hubby is usually the one who goes to Home Depot, but I'm in Walmart at least once a week. I always keep an eye out to see if you're around in the bird seed section! 

Yes, too bad the newly evicted flock is not near this one.

Thanks again for answering my question...it would have been nagging at me! 

Linda


----------



## Garye

Yeah, it does look like Tooter there. Maybe they're both communicating something... and maybe it will show up in future episodes of the SPP.


----------



## Ashbel

Wow, great pictures! I love what you're doing for these pigeons. 

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

mr squeaks said:


> Well, they are in the same State, right? Pigeon telegraph is AWESOME!
> 
> We can also ask the SPPs to assist in their relocation!


They're about 15 miles from my evicted flock, only a millisecond away using seed pipe technology


----------



## mr squeaks

Pete Jasinski said:


> They're about 15 miles from my evicted flock, only a millisecond away using seed *pipe* technology


True, Pete....but - ah - that's *HOLE*...seed *hole* technology...

Seed pipe is something else again and used VERY sparingly! ROFL


----------



## TerriB

Where there's a will there's a way! It must be such a neat feeling to have such a welcoming committee when you visit on the weekends! Pete, you certainly draw quite a crowd!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

mr squeaks said:


> True, Pete....but - ah - that's *HOLE*...seed *hole* technology...
> 
> Seed pipe is something else again and used VERY sparingly! ROFL


Oops, sorry, my bad  I have to memorize my SPP terminology a lil better so I won't make a mistake like that one again. 


TerriB said:


> Where there's a will there's a way! It must be such a neat feeling to have such a welcoming committee when you visit on the weekends! Pete, you certainly draw quite a crowd!


It does make me feel great when I see the sky turn black from all the pidgies coming down to have their afternoon snack. Happiness is being surrounded by 100 or so hungry happy pigeons.


----------



## Feather

Pete,

You always have your in the house flock. Nothing makes me feel more endearing than when I look at Dudley. I just want you to remember this. Cuz I miss your pictures.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> Pete,
> 
> You always have your in the house flock. Nothing makes me feel more endearing than when I look at Dudley. I just want you to remember this. Cuz I miss your pictures.
> 
> Feather


I miss taking those pics to share with you  Every evening when I come home I still look skyward waiting for them to fly from the distance for their dinner, it's very depressing not having my beautiful visitors.


----------

